# Pirlo: "Trenta sul campo? Meglio le 3 stelle"



## Underhill84 (30 Novembre 2012)

"Sulla maglia preferirei la terza stella alla scritta trenta sul campo".

Il fatto che la Juve sia sempre al centro delle polemiche infastidisce Pirlo. "Sono pesanti da sopportare, lo confesso. Tornare a vincere significa tornare a dar fastidio. Dopo Calciopoli tutti immaginano che ci sia sempre qualcosa dietro i nostri successi. In realtà noi sappiamo che sono frutto di sacrificio e applicazione. Però fa male sentire certi discorsi"



Dai gli han fatto il lavaggio del cervello a questo qua!!! Uno sano non le dice certe boiate!!! Uno di quei famosi 30 scudetti gliel'han pure scippato a lui direttamente...


----------



## rossovero (30 Novembre 2012)

Non é il primo a subire il lavaggio del cervello a torino, purtroppo per lui. E per me, io non l´avrei mai ceduto, al massimo a 38 anni all´estero, e vederlo e sentirlo in bianconero mi fa sempre male


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Novembre 2012)

Pirlo fa male sentire che del Milan hai praticamente dimenticato tutto,cioe' siamo stati noi a farti diventare quel che sei,altrimenti eri ancora a pascolare tra Brescia e Reggina!


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Novembre 2012)

Beh, a questo punto o Pirlo è gobbo o non ha le palle per dire quello che pensa. In quel Juve-Milan c'era anche lui e tutti quelli che c'erano hanno avuto la stessa sensazione. 

2 rigori non dati, un paio di fuorigiochi assurdi fischiati e l'arbitro che prima dà il vantaggio per poi fischiare punizione quando vede Kakà che lanciato in 4 contro 3. Senza dimenticare le schede svizzere e le decine telefonate tra Moggi e Bertini.


Che uomo piccolo piccolo che è.


----------



## Harvey (30 Novembre 2012)

Ricordo che solo qualche giorno fa ha dichiarato che sarebbe andato volentieri via insieme ad Ancelotti al Chelsea ma la società ha bloccato tutto ed è stato un vero peccato...


----------



## DR_1 (30 Novembre 2012)

Non è lavaggio del cervello ma sportività. Ho goduto come un riccio per le dichiarazioni di Lucio questa estate e godo anche per queste, che poi ribadisce cosa già dette e stradette ormai da troppo tempo.

Chiaro che se giochi per L' Inter o per il Milan determinate cose non si possono dire, una volta uscito dal giro poi cambia tutto.
Che possano essere dettate anche da quello che li viene in "tasca" quello è un altro discorso.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Non è lavaggio del cervello ma sportività. Ho goduto come un riccio per le dichiarazioni di Lucio questa estate e godo anche per queste, che poi ribadisce cosa già dette e stradette ormai da troppo tempo.
> 
> Chiaro che se giochi per L' Inter o per il Milan determinate cose non si possono dire, una volta uscito dal giro poi cambia tutto.
> Che possano essere dettate anche da quello che li viene in "tasca" quello è un altro discorso.



Eroe 

Gli hanno rubato due scudi, con un Juve Milan che ancora echeggia "ladriiiii" in sottofondo, e ora lui chiede le tre stelle. E tu pure ne parli non come un lavaggio del cervello ma un atto di sportività. Eroi in coppia


----------



## DR_1 (30 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eroe
> 
> Gli hanno rubato due scudi, con un Juve Milan che ancora echeggia "ladriiiii" in sottofondo, e ora lui chiede le tre stelle. E tu pure ne parli non come un lavaggio del cervello ma un atto di sportività. Eroi in coppia



Immagino che tu abbia letto solamente le prime 3-4 parole prima di iniziare a scrivere la risposta.
Inutile, e non te la prendere eh, parlo in generale, ma chi è anti-juventino fino al midollo continuerà a vederla in questo modo a prescindere da tutto. Quando ex giocatori parlando bene di qualcosa che si odia, in questo caso la Juve, è ovvio che si grida al traditore, mercenario, giuda senza contare fino a 10, senza la minima esitazione.
Comunque non è la prima volta che quando si parla di Juve e di certi argomenti viene postato quel video del 2004, stanca sinceramente.


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2012)

Senza vergogna è


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Novembre 2012)

Ci ha messo poco a diventare uno di loro.Che omuncolo.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Immagino che tu abbia letto solamente le prime 3-4 parole prima di iniziare a scrivere la risposta.
> Inutile, e non te la prendere eh, parlo in generale, ma chi è anti-juventino fino al midollo continuerà a vederla in questo modo a prescindere da tutto. Quando ex giocatori parlando bene di qualcosa che si odia, in questo caso la Juve, è ovvio che si grida al traditore, mercenario, giuda senza contare fino a 10, senza la minima esitazione.
> Comunque non è la prima volta che quando si parla di Juve e di certi argomenti viene postato quel video del 2004, stanca sinceramente.



Tranquillo che quando rispondo leggo tutto.
Dov'è la sportività nel fare una dichiarazione senza senso? Senza alcun senso. 
Io non sono necessariamente "anti-juventino". Non per forza, non a tutti i costi. Sono anti boiate, anti furti, anti antisportivo. Questa di pirlo è un'affermazione senza senso che fa male allo sport. E' al pari delle dichiarazioni di Mourinho (paradossalmente, vista la situazione) verso l'inter: una presa in giro bella e buona. E così è ridicolo Lucio, che dopo aver vinto tutto con l'inter ci sputa sopra, e adesso sta sputando pure sopra voi. Ridicoli. Non serve certo per forza tirare in ballo la gobba per fare questo discorso: è ridicolo Shevchenko che bacia la maglia del chelsea e poi ritratta. E' ridicolo Kakà che ha il cuore a milano ma poi quando a milano c'era chiedeva 2 milioni in più ogni sei mesi.

Se poi ti dà fastidio vedere quanto grave fosse la situazione nel 2004/2005 (e non ho nemmeno parlato delle 42 telefonate, tra l'altro) non posso farci niente. La verità è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Puoi non guardare, se ti dà fastidio, ma non penso di aver postato nulla di contrario al buon costume o alla legge in generale.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Novembre 2012)

Non mi sorprende è il mondo del calcio, prende lo stipendio dalla rube è pagato per dirlo. Poteva evitare di rispondere comunque. Si vede che ha poco cervello


----------



## DR_1 (30 Novembre 2012)

> E così è ridicolo Lucio, che dopo aver vinto tutto con l'inter ci sputa sopra, e adesso sta sputando pure sopra voi. Ridicoli.


Da capire dove sputa e su cosa sputa, non trova spazio e logicamente vuole cambiare, se necessario.

Io comunque non ho mai visto uno che dalla Juve, passato alle milanesi o ad altre squadre, ne abbia mai sparlato male non ammettendo i propri successi con quella maglia.
Vedi Ibrahimovic (pur essendo un mercenario), lo stesso Zambrotta, Vieira, Cannavaro & C. bella.



> Se poi ti dà fastidio vedere quanto grave fosse la situazione nel 2004/2005 (e non ho nemmeno parlato delle 42 telefonate, tra l'altro) non posso farci niente. La verità è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Puoi non guardare, se ti dà fastidio, ma non penso di aver postato nulla di contrario al buon costume o alla legge in generale.



Perchè dal 2006 in poi non è grave? Tutto clean?
La verità è sotto gli occhi di tutti? Seriously? Scusa, ma se permetti questa è davvero una trollata bella e buona. 
La verità è nascosta, nascosta dalla prescrizione. 
Ricordo che, la gente che spia arbitri, dirigenti, giocatori, che crea il dossier "ladroni" in combutta con la Telecom e T.Provera per eliminare ogni forma di competizione e rivalità in Serie A, che crea passaporti falsi per i propri giocatori, sono ancora tranquillamente a piede libero, senza nessuna sanzione, e serenamente coperti dalla prescrizione.
L'odio e l'accanimento che c'è per la Juve adesso, non c'era di certo quando c'erano Blanc e Secco, i vari Poulsen, i Thiago e le pippe al seguito. 
Lì andava bene, andava bene per tutti, caso strano ora no. E' così difficile ammettere che chi vince dà fastidio?

Per non dilungarmi in OT con le solite storie, tornando in tema, mi autocito sulle dichiarazioni di Pirlo:



> Chiaro che se giochi per L' Inter o per il Milan determinate cose non si possono dire, una volta uscito dal giro poi cambia tutto.
> Che possano essere dettate anche da quello che li viene in "tasca" quello è un altro discorso.


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Immagino che tu abbia letto solamente le prime 3-4 parole prima di iniziare a scrivere la risposta.
> Inutile, e non te la prendere eh, parlo in generale, ma chi è anti-juventino fino al midollo continuerà a vederla in questo modo a prescindere da tutto. Quando ex giocatori parlando bene di qualcosa che si odia, in questo caso la Juve, è ovvio che si grida al traditore, mercenario, giuda senza contare fino a 10, senza la minima esitazione.
> Comunque non è la prima volta che quando si parla di Juve e di certi argomenti viene postato quel video del 2004, stanca sinceramente.



Stancherà per carità, ma quello è una cosa allucinante, fu una partita con una direzione talmente strana che diventa difficile dopo tutto quello che uscito durante calciopoli credere non fosse tutto programmato. Dai, su. 

Io capisco che ora da tesserato della Juventus Andrea faccia gli interessi del club che lo paga, ci sta per carità. 

Ma sentire juventini ancora convinti che calciopoli sia tutta un'invenzione e che loro siano solo vittime perchè erano troppo forti è ancora più ridicolo di quelli che come dici te criticano la juve a prescindere perchè antijuventini.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Da capire dove sputa e su cosa sputa, non trova spazio e logicamente vuole cambiare, se necessario.
> 
> Io comunque non ho mai visto uno che dalla Juve, passato alle milanesi o ad altre squadre, ne abbia mai sparlato male non ammettendo i propri successi con quella maglia.
> Vedi Ibrahimovic (pur essendo un mercenario), lo stesso Zambrotta, Vieira, Cannavaro & C. bella.
> ...



No ma non ho capito. Ho detto che l'Inter non c'entrava? Ho detto che dal 2006 in poi il campionato è stato pulito?

La verità è sotto gli occhi di tutti, lo ribadisco. Basta voler guardare e avere due neuroni.


----------



## Doctore (30 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Da capire dove sputa e su cosa sputa, non trova spazio e logicamente vuole cambiare, se necessario.
> 
> Io comunque non ho mai visto uno che dalla Juve, passato alle milanesi o ad altre squadre, ne abbia mai sparlato male non ammettendo i propri successi con quella maglia.
> Vedi Ibrahimovic (pur essendo un mercenario), lo stesso Zambrotta, Vieira, Cannavaro & C. bella.
> ...


Eroe...L odio e l accanimento della juve e' partito con marotta(dichirazione che la juve deve essere trattata allo stesso modo),le winate di conte contro gli arbitri anche quando vinceva e la ciliegina del goal di muntari ha portato all accanimento.


----------



## DR_1 (30 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No ma non ho capito. Ho detto che l'Inter non c'entrava? Ho detto che dal 2006 in poi il campionato è stato pulito?
> 
> La verità è sotto gli occhi di tutti, lo ribadisco. Basta voler guardare e avere due neuroni.



Non so, da come l'hai scritto sembrava che la stagione 2004-2005, solo quella, fosse in condizione "gravissime" per una partita. 
Di tutta la m.... che c'è stata dopo, ovvero post Calciopoli, tutto rosa e fiori insomma.



Jino ha scritto:


> Ma sentire juventini ancora convinti che calciopoli sia tutta un'invenzione e che loro siano solo vittime perchè erano troppo forti è ancora più ridicolo di quelli che come dici te criticano la juve a prescindere perchè antijuventini.



Le sole vittime no, i più massacrati si, a livello non solo finanziario ma soprattutto anche sportivo, e non si può non dire che da quello schifo sia iniziato il declino del calcio italiano.
Al giorno d'oggi i veri artefici di questo orrore sono come detto sopra, tranquilli, a piede libero e sereni, a lamentarsi e a piangere senza nessuna vergogna su rigori non dati. Delirando nuovamente su disegni Anti-Inter e progetti organizzati dalla Juve.


----------



## Tom! (30 Novembre 2012)

Quando gli antijuventini capiranno che dal 2006 la situazione su calciopoli, alla luce di tutto quello che è emerso, è molto diversa si potrà discutere. Ma attualmente non ha senso farlo.
Chi vive di calcio in prima persona però sa come sono andate le cose sul campo al di là dei processi, si sa che la squadra più forte era proprio la juve e che meritava i titoli vinti. Per questo non mi sorprendono le parole di Pirlo, d'altronde non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "eravamo più forti di quella juve" o "la squadra X era più forte della juve", mai. Perché? Perché sul campo era tutto chiaro.

Come è tutto chiaro anche ora (anche sei i valori sono minori), e anche ora la situazione è uguale a quella di allora: il gol di muntari ce lo ricorderanno a vita e fra 10 anni qualcuno citerà quell'episodio dicendo che la juve ha rubato uno scudetto e che il milan meritava di vincerlo. 
Fra 10 anni si mostreranno le compilation del campionato 2012/2013 con la partita catania-juve, poi ci metteranno qualche commento scandalizzato di Varriale per la supercoppa e ci metteranno dentro juve-inter 1-3. Ed ecco altro campionato falsato.
Si va avanti così da 20 anni, e calciopoli non ha cambiato NIENTE, NULLA, perché?


----------



## iceman. (30 Novembre 2012)

Vabbe' stighez, il vero pirlo lo abbiamo avuto noi, questo e' sul viale del tramonto.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Comunque non è la prima volta che quando si parla di Juve e di certi argomenti viene postato quel video del 2004, *stanca sinceramente*.



beviti una red bull.
magari metti le ali e te ne vai.
comunque morto non ha postato il video del ritorno, altro ladrocinio assurdo.
ci negarono due rigori e (e forse ce n'era un altro su sheva).


----------



## DR_1 (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Fra 10 anni si mostreranno le compilation del campionato 2012/2013 con la partita catania-juve, poi ci metteranno qualche commento scandalizzato di Varriale per la supercoppa e ci metteranno dentro juve-inter 1-3. Ed ecco altro campionato falsato.
> Si va avanti così da 20 anni, e calciopoli non ha cambiato NIENTE, NULLA, perché?



Sempre stato così e mai cambierà, inutile.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Quando gli antijuventini capiranno che dal 2006 la situazione su calciopoli, alla luce di tutto quello che è emerso, è molto diversa si potrà discutere. Ma attualmente non ha senso farlo.
> *Chi vive di calcio in prima persona però sa come sono andate le cose sul campo al di là dei processi, si sa che la squadra più forte era proprio la juve e che meritava i titoli vinti.* Per questo non mi sorprendono le parole di Pirlo, d'altronde non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "eravamo più forti di quella juve" o "la squadra X era più forte della juve", mai. Perché? Perché sul campo era tutto chiaro.
> 
> Come è tutto chiaro anche ora (anche sei i valori sono minori), e anche ora la situazione è uguale a quella di allora: il gol di muntari ce lo ricorderanno a vita e fra 10 anni qualcuno citerà quell'episodio dicendo che la juve ha rubato uno scudetto e che il milan meritava di vincerlo.
> ...



Sì.


Effettivamente

Dida
Cafu Nesta Maldini Stam
Gattuso Pirlo Seedorf
Kakà
Crespo Sheva

Con in panca gente come Rui Costa, Inzaghi, Thomasson, Serginho...

....Sì, avevate la formazione più forte e meritavate i vostri successi. Ha ragione pirlo a chiedere le tre stelle. Chiedo scusa, mi rimangio tutto e mi tolgo dal discorso.

Siete i più forti di tutti. Vi auguro la champions quest'anno perchè, essendo la squadra più forte dell'universo, la meritate.

Ma poi è colpa mia, sono io che non mi devo mettere in questi discorsi. Dopo che l'anno scorso uno juventino mi ha detto che molinaro è stato negli ultimi 2/3 anni il miglior terzino sinistro in europa, dovevo aver già capito tutto. Errore mio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Novembre 2012)

E' chiaramente mancanza di palle, non c'entra niente il lavaggio del cervello. Anche perchè un simbolo come Del Piero ha affermato liberamente che gli scudetti sul campo sono di meno e di certo oggi in società non accusano Del Piero come un """traditore""". Quindi nessuno costringe niente a nessuno. Pirlo è un uomo piccolo piccolo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Quando gli antijuventini capiranno che dal 2006 la situazione su calciopoli, alla luce di tutto quello che è emerso, è molto diversa si potrà discutere. Ma attualmente non ha senso farlo.
> Chi vive di calcio in prima persona però sa come sono andate le cose sul campo al di là dei processi,* si sa che la squadra più forte era proprio la juve e che meritava i titoli vinti. Per questo non mi sorprendono le parole di Pirlo, d'altronde non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "eravamo più forti di quella juve" o "la squadra X era più forte della juve", mai. *Perché? Perché sul campo era tutto chiaro.
> 
> Come è tutto chiaro anche ora (anche sei i valori sono minori), e anche ora la situazione è uguale a quella di allora: il gol di muntari ce lo ricorderanno a vita e fra 10 anni qualcuno citerà quell'episodio dicendo che la juve ha rubato uno scudetto e che il milan meritava di vincerlo.
> ...



squadra più forte?!?!?ma di chi???dovete solo tacere!!!avrebbero dovuto radiarvi dal calcio!


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Novembre 2012)

s'è visto in champions quant'era forte.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2012)

che delusione sto ragazzo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Beh, a questo punto o Pirlo è gobbo o non ha le palle per dire quello che pensa. In quel Juve-Milan c'era anche lui e tutti quelli che c'erano hanno avuto la stessa sensazione.
> 
> 2 rigori non dati, un paio di fuorigiochi assurdi fischiati e l'arbitro che prima dà il vantaggio per poi fischiare punizione quando vede Kakà che lanciato in 4 contro 3. Senza dimenticare le schede svizzere e le decine telefonate tra Moggi e Bertini.
> 
> ...


Senza palle e i senza palle vanno dove tira il vento perché non sono capaci di dire la propria, anzi dubito che una propria ce l'abbiano.


----------



## Harvey (30 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sì.
> 
> 
> Effettivamente
> ...



Da Oscar. Quoto col sangue ogni singola parola.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Novembre 2012)

non vedo cosa mai dovremmo aspettarci da un giocatore che è passato dall'inter al milan alla juve senza farsi troppi problemi.E poi si diceva che ibra era un mercenario:zlatan lo era eccome e te lo diceva in faccia.Pirlo appartiene ad un'altra specie di mercenari,i ruffiani,la peggior specie


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Da capire dove sputa e su cosa sputa, non trova spazio e logicamente vuole cambiare, se necessario.
> 
> Io comunque non ho mai visto uno che dalla Juve, passato alle milanesi o ad altre squadre, ne abbia mai sparlato male non ammettendo i propri successi con quella maglia.
> Vedi Ibrahimovic (pur essendo un mercenario), lo stesso Zambrotta, Vieira, Cannavaro & C. bella.
> ...


Ma parli te di prescrizione che dovresti restituire una Champions e qualche scudetto?

Giusto per rinfrescarti la memoria: http://www.repubblica.it/2007/03/se...ione/juve-prescrizione/juve-prescrizione.html


----------



## Tom! (30 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> squadra più forte?!?!?ma di chi???dovete solo tacere!!!avrebbero dovuto radiarvi dal calcio!



Perché? Per curiosità mi dici per quale motivo dovevamo essere radiati?
Lo sai che la giustizia penale ha reputato NON ALTERATI i campionati in esame? Se non lo sai te lo sto dicendo io ora.

Che poi non vorrei dire, ma se fate così i disinformati e continuare a ragionare in base alle canzonette da bar potrei dirvi che ci siete salvati perché Meani non aveva poteri di rappresentanza, almeno questo lo sapete? Oppure mi volete dire che Meani faceva tutto per conto suo?


----------



## Tom! (30 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sì.
> 
> 
> Effettivamente
> ...



Non ho detto che eravamo o siamo i migliori del mondo, non so cosa c'entra.

In ogni caso il milan era di sicuro una bella squadra, ma non era superiore a questa:

---------------buffon
zebina thuram cannavaro zambrotta
camoranesi emerson vieira nedved
-------trezeguet ibrahimovic

In ogni caso volevo solo dire che NESSUNO di chi ha giocato quei campionati ha detto di essere più meritevole della juve, o di avere una squadra migliore. I tifosi possono dire tutto quello che vogliono ma chi C'ERA DAVVERO sa che quelli scudetti erano e sono bianconeri, per questo, le parole di Pirlo non sorprendono nessuno oltre i tifosi anti-juventini visto che ha dette delle ovvietà.


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Perché? Per curiosità mi dici per quale motivo dovevamo essere radiati?
> Lo sai che la giustizia penale ha reputato NON ALTERATI i campionati in esame? Se non lo sai te lo sto dicendo io ora.



ti rispondo subito: PERCHE' SIETE DEI LADRI DI *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!e non preoccuparti che il gol di muntari nessuno lo ha dimenticato,le 2 partite del 2005 nemmeno!ma per fortuna posso ancora godere per la champions del 2003...derby in seminfinale,real ai gironi e juve in finale,meglio di cosi si muore!!!ah ma se ci fosse stato nedved!


----------



## Tom! (30 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ti rispondo subito: PERCHE' SIETE DEI LADRI DI *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!e non preoccuparti che il gol di muntari nessuno lo ha dimenticato,le 2 partite del 2005 nemmeno!ma per fortuna posso ancora godere per la champions del 2003...derby in seminfinale,real ai gironi e juve in finale,meglio di cosi si muore!!!ah ma se ci fosse stato nedved!



Ma guarda che con questa risposta non hai fatto altro che confermare quello che ho scritto finora.
Che poi beh, sentire gli interisti ripetere certe cose ha più senso, visto che si professano onesti immacolati, ma sentirle dire da milanisti non è proprio logico visto che siete stati penalizzati anche voi e vi siete salvati perché Meani non aveva poteri di rappresentanza (Galliani è stato il più furbo).

Che poi io però non sto dicendo che siete dei ladri, ma semplicemente analizzo fatti di cui voi non siete minimamente a conoscenza, e che non vi interessa conoscere perché a voi importa soltanto dire "ladri", "avete rubato", "dovete essere radiati" ecc.
Una semplice domanda/curiosità per avvalorare la mia tesi: chi meritava di vincere lo scudetto passato?


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che con questa risposta non hai fatto altro che confermare quello che ho scritto finora.
> Che poi beh, sentire gli interisti ripetere certe cose ha più senso, visto che si professano onesti immacolati, ma sentirle dire da milanisti non è proprio logico visto che siete stati penalizzati anche voi e vi siete salvati perché Meani non aveva poteri di rappresentanza (Galliani è stato il più furbo).
> 
> Che poi io però non sto dicendo che siete dei ladri, ma semplicemente analizzo fatti di cui voi non siete minimamente a conoscenza, e che non vi interessa conoscere perché a voi importa soltanto dire "ladri", "avete rubato", "dovete essere radiati" ecc.
> Una semplice domanda/curiosità per avvalorare la mia tesi: chi meritava di vincere lo scudetto passato?



Il Milan senza champions vi dava 15 punti,aldila' del gol di Muntari.Vincevamo lo scudetto a marzo!


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> *Non ho detto che eravamo o siamo i migliori del mondo*, non so cosa c'entra.
> 
> In ogni caso il milan era di sicuro una bella squadra, ma non era superiore a questa:
> 
> ...



No, infatti. Hai detto che eravate la squadra più forte d'Italia, e hai anche postato la formazione.

Dopo averla letta, mi chiamo fuori dal discorso nella maniera più assoluta, ripensando a molinaro. Convinti voi, convinti tutti.


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Novembre 2012)

No vabbè viene il vomito a sentire certe frasi, bella riconoscenza, *****!


----------



## Tom! (30 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan senza champions vi dava 15 punti,aldila' del gol di Muntari.Vincevamo lo scudetto a marzo!



Non hai risposto alla mia domanda.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Novembre 2012)

zebina.
rotfl.


----------



## Doctore (30 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ti rispondo subito: PERCHE' SIETE DEI LADRI DI *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!e non preoccuparti che il gol di muntari nessuno lo ha dimenticato,le 2 partite del 2005 nemmeno!ma per fortuna posso ancora godere per la champions del 2003...derby in seminfinale,real ai gironi e juve in finale,meglio di cosi si muore!!!ah ma se ci fosse stato nedved!


Infatti l anno dopo con nedved non hanno vinto la champions.Pensa che noi abbiamo vinto una champions senza sheva(in quel periodo l attaccante piu forte o cmq tra i primi 3)venduto al cessi...i giuventini si ricordano sempre la solita tarantella ahhhh se c era nedved!Fortunamente noi del milan non abbiamo questi problemi


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che con questa risposta non hai fatto altro che confermare quello che ho scritto finora.
> Che poi beh, sentire gli interisti ripetere certe cose ha più senso, visto che si professano onesti immacolati, ma sentirle dire da milanisti non è proprio logico visto che siete stati penalizzati anche voi e vi siete salvati perché Meani non aveva poteri di rappresentanza (Galliani è stato il più furbo).
> 
> Che poi io però non sto dicendo che siete dei ladri, ma semplicemente analizzo fatti di cui voi non siete minimamente a conoscenza, e che non vi interessa conoscere perché a voi importa soltanto dire "ladri", "avete rubato", "dovete essere radiati" ecc.
> Una semplice domanda/curiosità per avvalorare la mia tesi: chi meritava di vincere lo scudetto passato?


sarei quasi tentato di dire juve ma dico milan...senza champions e senza i 70mila infortunati col ***** che vincevate!!!se poi mettiamo anche i furti che abbiamo subito in certe partite..


----------



## DR_1 (30 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se poi mettiamo anche *i furti che abbiamo subito in certe partite..*





Comunque complimenti Tom, io per certe cose non trovo più la forza di scriverle davvero


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


>



ah non ci sono state partite in cui abbiamo subito furti l'anno scorso?!?!ma almeno taci che non avrai visto mezza partita del milan se non quelle contro la juve!!firenze,in casa col bolonga,catania,GOL DI MUNTARI, non sono state partite FORTEMENTE influenzate dall'arbitraggio??


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Novembre 2012)

Non vedo un discorso scandaloso da parte di Pirlo (che io personalmente odio quanto Leonardo per essere andato da una delle avversarie più odiate,cosa che dico dal giorno del suo trasferimento).Tra le 3 stelle ed una ridicola frase nata come sorta di boicottaggio preferirei che mettessero sulle maglie le 3 stelle,ma anche quattro se volessero.Tanto quel che è certo è che 30 scudetti non li hanno vinti meritatamente ma qualcuno diciamo furbescamente,così per mantenere un basso profilo.
Sul fatto che i gobbi nel 2005-06 erano i più forti rotflo allegramente,noi mandavamo puntualmente in panchina gente che in una qualsiasi altra squadra europea sarebbe stata titolare inamovibile.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Novembre 2012)

Grande calciatore ma ne dice di boiate.


----------



## DR_1 (30 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ah non ci sono state partite in cui abbiamo subito furti l'anno scorso?!?!ma almeno taci che non avrai visto mezza partita del milan se non quelle contro la juve!!firenze,in casa col bolonga,catania,GOL DI MUNTARI, non sono state partite FORTEMENTE influenzate dall'arbitraggio??



Calm down. Di partite ne ho viste anche fin troppe, tra cui una live, a Bologna, dove Seedorf giocava a pallavolo in area di rigore. Quella è stata una rapina a mano armata, letteralmente, e me la ricordo anche piuttosto bene.
Non siete stati, e non sarete mai, gli unici a subire torti arbitrali.




> Che poi io però non sto dicendo che siete dei ladri, ma semplicemente analizzo fatti di cui voi non siete minimamente a conoscenza, e che non vi interessa conoscere perché a voi importa soltanto dire "ladri", "avete rubato", "dovete essere radiati" ecc.



Questi sono i ragionamenti del tipico anti juventino medio, come già detto c'è poco da fare, puoi buttare davanti carte, articoli ma niente, per loro è così e mai cambierà.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ah non ci sono state partite in cui abbiamo subito furti l'anno scorso?!?!ma almeno taci che non avrai visto mezza partita del milan se non quelle contro la juve!!firenze,in casa col bolonga,catania,GOL DI MUNTARI, non sono state partite FORTEMENTE influenzate dall'arbitraggio??



Napoli Milan (mano di campagnaro)
Fiorentina Milan (non c'è bisogno che scriva nulla)
Bologna Milan (rigore su aquilani e mano di morleo)
Lazio Milan (mano di Diaz che diventa mano di El92)
Milan Napoli (rigore su Robinho)
...le 3 giornate a Ibrahimovic...
Milan Juventus (ahahahahaha)
Catania Milan (fuorigioco inventati e gol fantasma)
Milan Bologna (......)

in pratica tutte quelle che non abbiamo vinto esclusi i derby che devo dire ci hanno trattato bene ma siamo riusciti a perdere comunque  

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DR_1 ha scritto:


> Calm down. Di partite ne ho viste anche fin troppe, tra cui una live, a Bologna, dove Seedorf giocava a pallavolo in area di rigore. Quella è stata una rapina a mano armata, letteralmente, e me la ricordo anche piuttosto bene.



lo so che te la ricordi bene quella mano, io ne ho viste 3 mani in Juventus Cagliari senza rigori... eh ma è l'antijuventinismo 



> Non siete stati, e non sarete mai, gli unici a subire torti arbitrali.



comodo dire così, allora se il Milan o una qualsiasi altra squadra viene favorito 2 volte e sfavorito 15, mentre la Juve sfavorita 1 volta e aiutata 16 giustamente non si può dire niente perchè anche se è stata sfavorita solo una volta, anche lei ha subito torti arbitrali... ma la storia degli ultimi 20 anni (e sono buono) insegna che se proprio vogliamo fare una lista non c'è proprio paragone


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Napoli Milan (mano di campagnaro)
> Fiorentina Milan (non c'è bisogno che scriva nulla)
> Bologna Milan (rigore su aquilani e mano di morleo)
> Lazio Milan (mano di Diaz che diventa mano di El92)
> ...



hai ragione mi erano sfuggiti alcuni episodi!!l'unica partita in cui siamo stati relativamente aiutati,visto che ci sono stati episodi anche a nostro sfavore è catania!!se facciamo il conto dei punti che abbiamo perso per errori arbitrali c'è da ridere...2 punti a firenze,2 punti con il napoli,2 con i gobbi,2 a catania,3 con il bologna

in poche parole in tutte le partite in cui abbiamo perso o pareggiato ci sono degli episodi che hanno influenzato la gara in modo evidente(juve,lazio,fiorentina,bologna,napoli) o meno(catania,trasferta a napoli)


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> hai ragione mi erano sfuggiti alcuni episodi!!l'unica partita in cui siamo stati relativamente aiutati,visto che ci sono stati episodi anche a nostro sfavore è *catania*!!se facciamo il conto dei punti che abbiamo perso per errori arbitrali c'è da ridere...2 punti a firenze,2 punti con il napoli,2 con i gobbi,2 a catania,3 con il bologna
> 
> in poche parole in tutte le partite in cui abbiamo perso o pareggiato ci sono degli episodi che hanno influenzato la gara in modo evidente(juve,lazio,fiorentina,bologna,napoli) o meno(catania,trasferta a napoli)



si forse volevi dire bologna (all'andata) ma sono d'accordo... di sicuro i più determinanti sono stati quelli nello scontro diretto, a firenze e a roma con la Lazio quando stavamo ancora 0-0 sull'episodio del rigore, e poi abbiamo perso... punti che bastavano e avanzavano per vincere lo scudetto


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Novembre 2012)

Basta dai ragazzi. Siete tutti antijuventini e non riuscite a riconoscere la superiorità di Zebina, di Camoranesi, di Vieira. Insomma dai, siate onesti e dite che avevan la squadra più forte e meritevole, che sono andati ingiustamente in b e che c'è solo invidia dei loro grandi successi.

E la cosa più ilare di tutto sto discorso è che ogni cosa è nata da una dichiarazione allucinante di pirlo.


----------



## SololaMaglia (30 Novembre 2012)

Fiero di averti insultato dal 1 minuto che sei andato coi ladrones, ti sei dimostrato un senza palle.

In sto mondo di venduti negli ultimi tempi ho rivalutato molto uno come Ibra, che viene sempre considerato da tutti come l'unico mercenario del calcio, quando invece ci son personaggi ben peggiori tipo questo che ha rubato lo stipendio per due anni, andando a pretendere un rinnovo triennale a cifre folli, d'altronde le origini non mentono...


----------



## Marilson (30 Novembre 2012)

subumano.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Novembre 2012)

sinceramente di quello che dice pirlo mi interessa meno di zero. 

può pure tatuarsi 3 stelle sulla fronte, per quanto mi riguarda. 
ormai con il milan non ha più nulla a che fare, quindi parli pure di juve, anche se si riferisce a periodi in cui lui non c'era. 

evidentemente si sente uno di loro.


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si forse volevi dire bologna (all'andata) ma sono d'accordo... di sicuro i più determinanti sono stati quelli nello scontro diretto, a firenze e a roma con la Lazio quando stavamo ancora 0-0 sull'episodio del rigore, e poi abbiamo perso... punti che bastavano e avanzavano per vincere lo scudetto



Sisi scusa bologna!!ho proprio sbagliato a scrivere


----------



## Tom! (30 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Sisi scusa bologna!!ho proprio sbagliato a scrivere




Guarda io mi ricordo 6/7 rigori regalati al milan l'anno scorso per simulazioni di Boateng e ibra.
Mi ricordo il mani di seedorf.
Mi ricordo il gol fantasma in inter-milan nella giornata dove ci avete consegnato lo scudetto.
Mi ricordo il fuorigioco di matri e il pugno di mexes in milan-juve oltre al dominio juventino dal 30esimo al 90esimo.

Mi ricordo del gol annullato ingiustamente per fuorigioco a pepe contro il genoa (finì 0-0).
Mi ricordo 1 solo rigore in 30 e passa giornate.
Mi ricordo di un rigore solare non dato a vucinic in lecce-juventus (finì 0-0), dove il difensore prende il piede e solo il piede in scivolata.
Mi ricordo un rigore ASSURDO non concesso con relativa successiva espulsione di castellazzi per fallo su marchisio in inter-juve.
Mi ricordo un rigore non concesso in juventus-siena dove al 90esimo vergassola la prende con il braccio e l'arbitro è a due metri.
Mi ricordo un parma-juve (finì 0-0) dove non viene concesso un rigore per fallo netto di biabiany su giaccherini e nemmeno un altro su Pirlo che subisce una ginocchiata in area di rigore.

Mi ricordo un campionato finito con migliore difesa e migliore differenza reti.
Mi ricordo di un campionato finito con ZERO SCONFITTE.
Mi ricordo della juve a primo posto nella classifica degli scontri diretti con le prime 6 classificate.
Mi ricordo di un campionato dove gli scontri diretti con la seconda classificata sono finiti così:
*Juve-Milan 2-0*
Milan-Juve 1-1
Coppa Italia:
*Milan-Juve 1-2*
*Juve-Milan 2-2*


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda io mi ricordo...


Ricordi solo quel che vuoi ricordare,come la vittoria in casa vostra nella semifinale di coppa italia.


----------



## Tom! (30 Novembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ricordi solo quel che vuoi ricordare,come la vittoria in casa vostra nella semifinale di coppa italia.



Fu una grande vittoria sì, l'anno scorso su 4 partite avute con il Milan tutte e 3 le vittorie sono state belle (per me quel 2-2 è come se fosse una vittoria, perdonatemi).

Comunque tu hai continuato a non rispondermi, chi meritava lo scudetto l'anno scorso? E non parlarmi delle ipotesi "senza champions..", "senza infortuni..", perché "mia nonna se avesse le ruote sarebbe una carriola". Al netto di quanto visto sul campo per una stagione intera, chi meritava lo scudetto del 2012?


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Fu una grande vittoria sì, l'anno scorso su 4 partite avute con il Milan tutte e 3 le vittorie sono state belle.
> 
> Comunque tu hai continuato a non rispondermi, chi meritava lo scudetto l'anno scorso? E non parlarmi delle ipotesi "senza champions..", "senza infortuni..", perché "mia nonna se avesse le ruote sarebbe una carriola". Al netto di quanto visto sul campo per una stagione intera, chi meritava lo scudetto del 2012?


Rotf,non ti ho ripsosto volutamente.Quella che ho fatto era una battuta.
Quella gara finì 2-2 dopo i supplementari.Se ci dovessimo basare sulla tua memoria per quanto riguarda gli altri episodi..
Non ho nessun problema a dirti che la Giuve ha meritato lo scudetto della passata stagione ma più che altro perché il Milan non lo ha proprio meritato,lo ha perso per vari errori commessi,anche ma non solo dagli arbitri.
Sul campo lo scudetto lo meritava mio nonno,comunque.85 anni ed ancora fa il contadino,onore a lui.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Fu una grande vittoria sì, l'anno scorso su 4 partite avute con il Milan tutte e 3 le vittorie sono state belle.
> 
> Comunque tu hai continuato a non rispondermi, chi meritava lo scudetto l'anno scorso? E non parlarmi delle ipotesi "senza champions..", "senza infortuni..", perché "mia nonna se avesse le ruote sarebbe una carriola". Al netto di quanto visto sul campo per una stagione intera, chi meritava lo scudetto del 2012?



eh già infatti in casa vostra al 90' era 1-2 per noi, ai supplementari era 2-2, però tu scrivi 3-2 per voi... eh sì... penso basti per rendere inattendibile tutto quello che hai scritto...

lo scudetto lo meritava il Milan perchè al di là delle ******* di Allegri e infortuni abbiamo concluso con 80 punti puliti senza aiutini, dire che la Juve lo merita solo perchè ha finito imbattuta non sussiste perchè gli arbitri hanno fatto sì che rimanesse imbattuta


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda io mi ricordo 6/7 rigori regalati al milan l'anno scorso per simulazioni di Boateng e ibra.
> Mi ricordo il mani di seedorf.
> Mi ricordo il gol fantasma in inter-milan nella giornata dove ci avete consegnato lo scudetto.
> Mi ricordo il fuorigioco di matri e il pugno di mexes in milan-juve oltre al dominio juventino dal 30esimo al 90esimo.
> ...



siete bravissimi a cambiare le carte in tavola...intanto mi fai ridere visto che tutti gli episodi che hai citato sul milan sono in partite che abbiamo perso o in cui abbiamo subito altrettanti furti!e poi per favore,fai almeno il favore di non parlare di milan juventus dell'anno scorso...dovresti vergognarti per quello che è successo!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> siete bravissimi a cambiare le carte in tavola...intanto mi fai ridere visto che tutti gli episodi che hai citato sul milan sono in partite che abbiamo perso o in cui abbiamo subito altrettanti furti!e poi per favore,fai almeno il favore di non parlare di milan juventus dell'anno scorso...dovresti vergognarti per quello che è successo!!!



è già scandaloso che sia stato nominato pure parma juventus dove il rigore più netto era quello su giovinco (che ancora non giocava con la giuve) 

poi nominare Pirlo che a Parma è caduto da solo manco gli avessero sparato e allo stesso tempo sparare su simulazioni di Ibra è una chicca da oscar 

Ricordo ancora che a Napoli quello di Hamsik fu l'unico rigore ripetuto nell'intero campionato di Serie A


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grande calciatore ma ne dice di boiate.



Secondo me molto spesso questo tipo di dichiarazioni, compreso questo caso, sono fatte come contentino per la massa dei tifosi da bar. Probabilmente manco la pensa così.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda io mi ricordo 6/7 rigori regalati al milan l'anno scorso per simulazioni di Boateng e ibra.
> Mi ricordo il mani di seedorf.
> Mi ricordo il gol fantasma in inter-milan nella giornata dove ci avete consegnato lo scudetto.
> Mi ricordo il fuorigioco di matri e il pugno di mexes in milan-juve oltre al dominio juventino dal 30esimo al 90esimo.
> ...



sei veramente un EROE...adesso visto che voi juventini siete bravi a girare le cose dimmi che ne pensi del rigore fuori area nella finale di Champions 1985, della juve dei dopati 94-98 e di Calciopoli

cmq il vero Pirlo l'abbiamo avuto noi


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me molto spesso questo tipo di dichiarazioni, compreso questo caso, sono fatte come contentino per la massa dei tifosi da bar. Probabilmente manco la pensa così.



Ecco, questa è una valutazione onesta della cosa. Spesso i giocatori per accoccolarsi i tifosi fanno le tipiche dichiarazioni che il tifoso vuole sentirsi dire. 

Lucio sparava ***** sulla Juve fino a 7 mesi fa, dopo da un giorno all'altro era pro Juve dall'inizio alla fine. Dai, solo un tifoso "ignorante" può esaltarsi per queste dichiarazioni. 

E di Pirlo penso la stessa identica cosa, che adesso possa difendere la Juventus visto che veste questi colori è giusto, per carità. Ma che vada a rivangare un passato che non gli compete, che anzi lo vedeva ai rivali è di un'assurdità allucinante. Ripeto, solo un tifoso ignorante può credere che Pirlo realmente possa difendere la Juventus pre calciopoli.


----------



## Tom! (30 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sei veramente un EROE...adesso visto che voi juventini siete bravi a girare le cose dimmi che ne pensi del rigore fuori area nella finale di Champions 1985, della juve dei dopati 94-98 e di Calciopoli
> 
> cmq il vero Pirlo l'abbiamo avuto noi



Dimmi cosa pensi della finale persa con il real madrid per un gol in fuorigioco. 
O cosa pensi di Marsiglia-Milan.

Calciopoli processo in corso. Primo appello ha detto: JUVE INNOCENTE, non ci sono prove che i campionati siano stati alterati.
Doping. Assolto. Quello a cui ti riferisci tu è "abuso di farmaci", praticato da tutti e che non sta scritto da nessuna parte che abbia portato a miglioramento di prestazioni sportive.

Ma a voi ripeto, di tutto questo non interessa, quindi perché chiedere? Tanto fra 10 anni starete a dire che Conte scommetteva o era omertoso, parlerete di Carrobbio e della riunione tecnica senza sapere che è caduta come accusa, parlerete di Mastronunzio messo fuori rosa perché non voleva partecipare a combine senza sapere che anche questa accusa è caduta. Fra 10 anni parlerete di Bonucci e Pepe magari ipotizzando di essere stati salvati dal palazzo juventino.
Insomma, qui nessuno di voi sa perché è stato condannato Conte per 3 mesi, ma come vi dicevo, non vi interessa saperlo, come non vi interessa sapere niente che possa delegittimare il vostro urlare "ladri,dopati,calciopoli,scommettitori,muntari,turone,rigoredacentrocampo".

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Ecco, questa è una valutazione onesta della cosa. Spesso i giocatori per accoccolarsi i tifosi fanno le tipiche dichiarazioni che il tifoso vuole sentirsi dire.
> 
> Lucio sparava ***** sulla Juve fino a 7 mesi fa, dopo da un giorno all'altro era pro Juve dall'inizio alla fine. Dai, solo un tifoso "ignorante" può esaltarsi per queste dichiarazioni.
> 
> E di Pirlo penso la stessa identica cosa, che adesso possa difendere la Juventus visto che veste questi colori è giusto, per carità. Ma che vada a rivangare un passato che non gli compete, che anzi lo vedeva ai rivali è di un'assurdità allucinante. Ripeto, solo un tifoso ignorante può credere che Pirlo realmente possa difendere la Juventus pre calciopoli.




Mi dici UN giocatore del milan che abbia criticato la SQUADRA juventus di quegli anni? Mi elenchi un giocatore del Milan dire di essere più meritevoli di quell scudetto? Mi dici un giocatore del Milan insinuare che i successi avvenuti sul campo in quegli anni fossero frutto di manipolazioni?


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dimmi cosa pensi della finale persa con il real madrid per un gol in fuorigioco.
> O cosa pensi di Marsiglia-Milan.
> 
> Calciopoli processo in corso. Primo appello ha detto: JUVE INNOCENTE, non ci sono prove che i campionati siano stati alterati.
> ...



La Juventus di quegli anni era una GRANDE squadra. Il Milan di quegli anni era una GRANDE squadra. Ma dire che calciopoli non esiste, permettimi ma mi pare un tantino eccessivo. 

Faccio solo un appunto a quello che hai detto, un tesserato del Milan non può andare a dichiare per mezzo stampa insinuazioni, altrimenti si becca diffide e squalifiche. 

Non puoi sentire un calciatore andare a dire la Juve compra le partite, perchè altrimenti lo prendono e squalificano.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Quando gli antijuventini capiranno che dal 2006 la situazione su calciopoli, alla luce di tutto quello che è emerso, è molto diversa si potrà discutere. Ma attualmente non ha senso farlo.
> Chi vive di calcio in prima persona però sa come sono andate le cose sul campo al di là dei processi, si sa che la squadra più forte era proprio la juve e che meritava i titoli vinti. Per questo non mi sorprendono le parole di Pirlo, d'altronde non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "eravamo più forti di quella juve" o "la squadra X era più forte della juve", mai. Perché? Perché sul campo era tutto chiaro.


Tutto chiaro, cosi come il numero di trofei europei vinti in quegli anni dalla corazzata juventus


----------



## Livestrong (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Perché? Per curiosità mi dici per quale motivo dovevamo essere radiati?
> Lo sai che la giustizia penale ha reputato NON ALTERATI i campionati in esame? Se non lo sai te lo sto dicendo io ora.
> 
> Che poi non vorrei dire, ma se fate così i disinformati e continuare a ragionare in base alle canzonette da bar potrei dirvi che ci siete salvati perché Meani non aveva poteri di rappresentanza, almeno questo lo sapete? Oppure mi volete dire che Meani faceva tutto per conto suo?


Un po' lo stesso ragionamento di conte... Dire "Galliani non poteva non sapere" va bene, dire "conte non poteva non sapere" è vergognoso ed amorale.


----------



## Tom! (30 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Juventus di quegli anni era una GRANDE squadra. Il Milan di quegli anni era una GRANDE squadra. Ma dire che calciopoli non esiste, permettimi ma mi pare un tantino eccessivo.
> 
> Faccio solo un appunto a quello che hai detto, un tesserato del Milan non può andare a dichiare per mezzo stampa insinuazioni, altrimenti si becca diffide e squalifiche.
> 
> Non puoi sentire un calciatore andare a dire la Juve compra le partite, perchè altrimenti lo prendono e squalificano.



Ma infatti il Milan era una grande squadra, nessuno lo mette in dubbio. In quegli anni il calcio italiano era sopra a quello di tutte le altre nazioni, dopo calciopoli è iniziato il declino.

Comunque intendo dopo il 2006, come mai nessuno (al di fuori degli interisti che hanno beneficiato di quello scudetto) ha mai detto che quello che è successo sul campo non rispecchiava la classifica?
Non capisco per quale motivo se Pirlo dice cose note a tutti significa che lo fa per aggraziarsi i tifosi, quando non c'è nessun caso opposto in quanto mai un giocatore del milan di quegli anni ha detto che quello scudetto era dell'INTER, o loro, o di chi altro.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda io mi ricordo 6/7 rigori regalati al milan l'anno scorso per simulazioni di Boateng e ibra.
> Mi ricordo il mani di seedorf.
> Mi ricordo il gol fantasma in inter-milan nella giornata dove ci avete consegnato lo scudetto.
> Mi ricordo il fuorigioco di matri e il pugno di mexes in milan-juve oltre al dominio juventino dal 30esimo al 90esimo.
> ...


E ricordati pure che col gol di Muntari stavi ancora a 27!


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Comunque intendo dopo il 2006, *come mai nessuno* (al di fuori degli interisti che hanno beneficiato di quello scudetto) *ha mai detto che quello che è successo sul campo non rispecchiava la classifica*?



il problema del calcio italiano è sempre stato questo, ciascuno ha i suoi interessi e si fa i fatti suoi... la classifica è un insieme di numeri e il calcio è fatto di meriti ma SOPRATTUTTO di episodi... e quando gli episodi sono fortuiti è un conto, quando sono pilotati è un altro... "dimezzare l'udinese" per esempio, è un episodio pilotato... poi si può dire "eh... ma i meriti rispecchiavano la classifica" oppure dire il contrario, ma quelle sono solo parole... (se poi anche qualcuno lo avesse detto, lo avrebbero preso per "piangina" come Max su gol di Muntari)

La cosa più grave di calciopoli è che gli juventini si sentano ancora oggi gli unici puniti invece che gli unici graziati... il Genoa è finito in C per una partita truccata...


----------



## Ale (30 Novembre 2012)

Ormai tutti i giocatori della juve dicono queste cose per compiacere i loro tifosi. Il gioco è semplice e lo abbiamo capito tutti: il giocatore di turno dice che gli scudetti sono 30, i tifosi si segano dalla gioia ed eccovi servito un nuovo idolo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dimmi cosa pensi della finale persa con il real madrid per un gol in fuorigioco.
> O cosa pensi di Marsiglia-Milan.
> 
> Calciopoli processo in corso. Primo appello ha detto: JUVE INNOCENTE, non ci sono prove che i campionati siano stati alterati.
> ...



dai quella contro il Real c'era un rigore netto (mi sembra su Raul da parte di Montero o Iuliano) e 1 rosso a Davids
scusa ti riferisci a Marsiglia-Milan del 93??? quella finale erano dopati, se poi ti riferisci a Marsiglia-Milan dove Galliani ha ritirato la squadra quella si è stata una figura di *****

su calciopoli neanche dovresti parlare

sulla juve dei dopati avete avuto un cul pazzesco che le cose sono uscite nel 2007


----------



## Tom! (30 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Un po' lo stesso ragionamento di conte... Dire "Galliani non poteva non sapere" va bene, dire "conte non poteva non sapere" è vergognoso ed amorale.



No guarda, Meani lavorava PER galliani e quello che faceva lo faceva PER il Milan.
Carrobbio lo faceva per le sue tasche, idem stellini.


----------



## Tom! (30 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E ricordati pure che col gol di Muntari stavi ancora a 27!



Ma ammettere che abbiamo meritato NETTAMENTE quello scudetto è troppo sportivo? 
Se permetti rimontare un 2-0 allo stamford oppure un 3-1 al San Paolo le vedo come imprese maggiori rispetto quelle di rimontare un 2-0 contro quel milan in 70 minuti. Che poi su 90 minuti, 20 li avete giocati alla grandissima mentre gli altri 70 avete subito senza sosta, tant'è che abbiamo fatto due gol nel secondo tempo (uno annullato) e potevamo fare il terzo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il problema del calcio italiano è sempre stato questo, ciascuno ha i suoi interessi e si fa i fatti suoi... la classifica è un insieme di numeri e il calcio è fatto di meriti ma SOPRATTUTTO di episodi... e quando gli episodi sono fortuiti è un conto, quando sono pilotati è un altro... "dimezzare l'udinese" per esempio, è un episodio pilotato... poi si può dire "eh... ma i meriti rispecchiavano la classifica" oppure dire il contrario, ma quelle sono solo parole... (se poi anche qualcuno lo avesse detto, lo avrebbero preso per "piangina" come Max su gol di Muntari)
> 
> La cosa più grave di calciopoli è che gli juventini si sentano ancora oggi gli unici puniti invece che gli unici graziati... il Genoa è finito in C per una partita truccata...




Io ho seguito il processo, mi sono fatto la mia idea, ma non ha senso discuterla qui, visto che siete farmi al 2006 e non perché non riuscite a trovare un modo per informarvi ma perché vi va proprio benissimo così.


----------



## Doctore (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma ammettere che abbiamo meritato NETTAMENTE quello scudetto è troppo sportivo?
> Se permetti rimontare un 2-0 allo stamford oppure un 3-1 al San Paolo le vedo come imprese maggiori rispetto quelle di rimontare un 2-0 contro quel milan in 70 minuti. Che poi su 90 minuti, 20 li avete giocati alla grandissima mentre gli altri 70 avete subito senza sosta, tant'è che abbiamo fatto due gol nel secondo tempo (uno annullato) e potevamo fare il terzo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


e nel 1 tempo potevamo essere 2-0.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2012)

i


Tom! ha scritto:


> Se permetti rimontare un 2-0 allo stamford oppure un 3-1 al San Paolo le vedo come imprese maggiori rispetto quelle di rimontare un 2-0 contro quel milan in 70 minuti.



vero, del resto siete squadra da rimonte, lo ha detto anche Marotta per far capire che avete meritato contro il Catania

anche rimontare l'1-0 contro di il Milan di oggi era facile...


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2012)

anche questo era facile da rimontare... il portiere poi era lo stesso che non ha visto la palla entrare dentro l'anno scorso

- - - Aggiornato - - -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLW77gxwVdQ

questo invece è un goal meritato...

devo continuare a fare esempi o volete obbligarmi a dire che avete "nettamente" meritato?


----------



## Hammer (30 Novembre 2012)

Pirlo sta cancellando tutto ciò che di buono ha fatto con il Milan, sia che le dichiarazioni siano di "contentino" sia che lo pensi davvero.


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il Milan era una grande squadra, nessuno lo mette in dubbio. In quegli anni il calcio italiano era sopra a quello di tutte le altre nazioni, dopo calciopoli è iniziato il declino.
> 
> Comunque intendo dopo il 2006, come mai nessuno (al di fuori degli interisti che hanno beneficiato di quello scudetto) ha mai detto che quello che è successo sul campo non rispecchiava la classifica?
> Non capisco per quale motivo se Pirlo dice cose note a tutti significa che lo fa per aggraziarsi i tifosi, quando non c'è nessun caso opposto in quanto mai un giocatore del milan di quegli anni ha detto che quello scudetto era dell'INTER, o loro, o di chi altro.



Dire che il declino del calcio italiano è iniziato con calciopoli è errato, è cominciato ben prima. Fine anni 90 c'erano le 7 sorelle, già con i primi 2000 l'aria in Italia è cambiata.

Basti vedere i risultati in coppa uefa per capirlo. 

Pirlo dice cose note a TUTTI? Cioè il noto a tutti è che:

_Calciopoli non esiste, è stato l'unico modo per eliminare la Juventus squadra più forte, in tutti quegli anni non è mai stata avvantaggiata, non c'era niente sotto, la triade non faceva nulla, Moggi era un santo, ci meritiamo la terza stella.
_
Ma per piacere dai, queste sono favolette.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Dire che il declino del calcio italiano è iniziato con calciopoli è errato, è cominciato ben prima. Fine anni 90 c'erano le 7 sorelle, già con i primi 2000 l'aria in Italia è cambiata.
> *
> Basti vedere i risultati in coppa uefa per capirlo.
> 
> ...



Quoto col sangue

La Juve di Capello era fortissima per carità,ma era una potenza europea solo sulla CARTA,e i risultati l'hanno dimostrato


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma ammettere che abbiamo meritato NETTAMENTE quello scudetto è troppo sportivo?
> Se permetti rimontare un 2-0 allo stamford oppure un 3-1 al San Paolo le vedo come imprese maggiori rispetto quelle di rimontare un 2-0 contro quel milan in 70 minuti. Che poi su 90 minuti, 20 li avete giocati alla grandissima mentre gli altri 70 avete subito senza sosta, tant'è che abbiamo fatto due gol nel secondo tempo (uno annullato) e potevamo fare il terzo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Nel primo tempo andavamo 2-0 ed era chiusa la gara e il campionato!


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2012)

Sinceramente non avrei voluto fare questo intervento perchè a me parlare di Calciopoli, scudetti revocati, da riconsegnare ed assegnare non piace. Ma visto ciò che si sta dicendo sento il bisogno di dover dire la mia.
Io penso che molti juventini non si ricordino quella che è stata, dal punto di vista sportivo, la peggiore estate della loro vita. Al contrario di loro, da parte mia, la ricordo ancora bene, troppo bene. Ed è una ferita ancora aperta. In pochi giorni vedevo la squadra che avevo tifato fin da bambino, quelle facce, quei dirigenti che anche a causa della mia giovine ingenuità (in fondo sono del 93 e nel 2006 di anni ne avevo solo 13) mi avevano sempre dato fiducia, sicurezza, venire accusati di fatti gravissimi con intercettazioni che erano e sono tutt'ora prove SCHIACCIANTI. Stavo male, malissimo. Odiavo quando dicevano che la Juve ruba (tutt'ora lo odio), ma trovarsi di fronte a tutto ciò fu mortificante ed imbarazzante. I giorni passavano e le accuse e le prove divenivano sempre più gravi. I giorni divennero mesi. Questi furono ancora peggio. La mia squadra del cuore era finita in serie B, dopo aver rischiato addirittura la C (con tanto di derby col Pizzighettone!). Ma non era finita. I dirigenti che tanto ci avevano s*****to la nostra immagine erano stati sostituiti da facce che penso odierò per tutta la mia vita da tifoso. L'incapace Alessio Secco aveva svenduto praticamente tutti i nostri campioni trasformandoci in una bancarella (la cessione di Ibra all'Inter dopo 6 anni ancora non glie la perdono). Per la prima volta nella mia vita non vedevo l'ora che l'estate finisse. Ed alla fine finì. Poi sarebbero arrivati anni orribili dal punto di vista sportivo (i peggiori della storia della Juventus imho), ma questa è un'altra storia. 
In questi anni, negli ambienti juventini, le polemiche di Calciopoli, scudetti rubati e revocati, retrocessioni e richieste di risarcimento non si sono placate e questo lo capisco (infondo si parla pur sempre di tifosi) ed infondo ci sta pure che anche io non riconoscerò MAI che lo scudetto 2005/06 è interista (non andrebbe proprio assegnato come quello del 2004/05) anche in virtù di intercettazioni saltate fuori all'improvviso e sulle quali il procuratore federale si è espresso chiaramente dicendo che anche a loro andavano rivolte le stesse accuse. Nonostante tutto ciò io veramente non riesco e mai riuscirò a comprendere come molti dei miei compagni di tifo possano dire di essere stati le vittime, che pretendono che gli altri riconoscano per forza sta storia dei "30 sul campo" che noi possiamo pure sentire nostri per carità, ma francamente trovo eccessivo che tutti gli altri debbano dire che sono 30, soprattutto dopo tutto ciò che è successo. Con quale faccia tosta pretendiamo ciò?Come facciamo a non renderci conto dell'onta subita in quell'estate?Come fanno alcuni (provo una pena immensa per l'ignoranza di tali soggetti, con tutto il rispetto per loro) ad idolatrare ancora Moggi?Ovvero colui a cui dovremmo veramente richiedere i danni per averci infamato (altro che FIGC)?
Questo è quanto. Spero sempre che un giorno sta storia finisca definitivamente.


----------



## Alex Keaton (30 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non avrei voluto fare questo intervento perchè a me parlare di Calciopoli, scudetti revocati, da riconsegnare ed assegnare non piace. Ma visto ciò che si sta dicendo sento il bisogno di dover dire la mia.
> Io penso che molti juventini non si ricordino quella che è stata, dal punto di vista sportivo, la peggiore estate della loro vita. Al contrario di loro, da parte mia, la ricordo ancora bene, troppo bene. Ed è una ferita ancora aperta. In pochi giorni vedevo la squadra che avevo tifato fin da bambino, quelle facce, quei dirigenti che anche a causa della mia giovine ingenuità (in fondo sono del 93 e nel 2006 di anni ne avevo solo 13) mi avevano sempre dato fiducia, sicurezza, venire accusati di fatti gravissimi con intercettazioni che erano e sono tutt'ora prove SCHIACCIANTI. Stavo male, malissimo. Odiavo quando dicevano che la Juve ruba (tutt'ora lo odio), ma trovarsi di fronte a tutto ciò fu mortificante ed imbarazzante. I giorni passavano e le accuse e le prove divenivano sempre più gravi. I giorni divennero mesi. Questi furono ancora peggio. La mia squadra del cuore era finita in serie B, dopo aver rischiato addirittura la C (con tanto di derby col Pizzighettone!). Ma non era finita. I dirigenti che tanto ci avevano s*****to la nostra immagine erano stati sostituiti da facce che penso odierò per tutta la mia vita da tifoso. L'incapace Alessio Secco aveva svenduto praticamente tutti i nostri campioni trasformandoci in una bancarella (la cessione di Ibra all'Inter dopo 6 anni ancora non glie la perdono). Per la prima volta nella mia vita non vedevo l'ora che l'estate finisse. Ed alla fine finì. Poi sarebbero arrivati anni orribili dal punto di vista sportivo (i peggiori della storia della Juventus imho), ma questa è un'altra storia.
> In questi anni, negli ambienti juventini, le polemiche di Calciopoli, scudetti rubati e revocati, retrocessioni e richieste di risarcimento non si sono placate e questo lo capisco (infondo si parla pur sempre di tifosi) ed infondo ci sta pure che anche io non riconoscerò MAI che lo scudetto 2005/06 è interista (non andrebbe proprio assegnato come quello del 2004/05) anche in virtù di intercettazioni saltate fuori all'improvviso e sulle quali il procuratore federale si è espresso chiaramente dicendo che anche a loro andavano rivolte le stesse accuse. Nonostante tutto ciò io veramente non riesco e mai riuscirò a comprendere come molti dei miei compagni di tifo possano dire di essere stati le vittime, che pretendono che gli altri riconoscano per forza sta storia dei "30 sul campo" che noi possiamo pure sentire nostri per carità, ma francamente trovo eccessivo che tutti gli altri debbano dire che sono 30, soprattutto dopo tutto ciò che è successo. Con quale faccia tosta pretendiamo ciò?Come facciamo a non renderci conto dell'onta subita in quell'estate?Come fanno alcuni (provo una pena immensa per l'ignoranza di tali soggetti, con tutto il rispetto per loro) ad idolatrare ancora Moggi?Ovvero colui a cui dovremmo veramente richiedere i danni per averci infamato (altro che FIGC)?
> Questo è quanto. Spero sempre che un giorno sta storia finisca definitivamente.



Non aggiungerei una sola virgola. Onore a te.


----------



## Doctore (30 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non avrei voluto fare questo intervento perchè a me parlare di Calciopoli, scudetti revocati, da riconsegnare ed assegnare non piace. Ma visto ciò che si sta dicendo sento il bisogno di dover dire la mia.
> Io penso che molti juventini non si ricordino quella che è stata, dal punto di vista sportivo, la peggiore estate della loro vita. Al contrario di loro, da parte mia, la ricordo ancora bene, troppo bene. Ed è una ferita ancora aperta. In pochi giorni vedevo la squadra che avevo tifato fin da bambino, quelle facce, quei dirigenti che anche a causa della mia giovine ingenuità (in fondo sono del 93 e nel 2006 di anni ne avevo solo 13) mi avevano sempre dato fiducia, sicurezza, venire accusati di fatti gravissimi con intercettazioni che erano e sono tutt'ora prove SCHIACCIANTI. Stavo male, malissimo. Odiavo quando dicevano che la Juve ruba (tutt'ora lo odio), ma trovarsi di fronte a tutto ciò fu mortificante ed imbarazzante. I giorni passavano e le accuse e le prove divenivano sempre più gravi. I giorni divennero mesi. Questi furono ancora peggio. La mia squadra del cuore era finita in serie B, dopo aver rischiato addirittura la C (con tanto di derby col Pizzighettone!). Ma non era finita. I dirigenti che tanto ci avevano s*****to la nostra immagine erano stati sostituiti da facce che penso odierò per tutta la mia vita da tifoso. L'incapace Alessio Secco aveva svenduto praticamente tutti i nostri campioni trasformandoci in una bancarella (la cessione di Ibra all'Inter dopo 6 anni ancora non glie la perdono). Per la prima volta nella mia vita non vedevo l'ora che l'estate finisse. Ed alla fine finì. Poi sarebbero arrivati anni orribili dal punto di vista sportivo (i peggiori della storia della Juventus imho), ma questa è un'altra storia.
> In questi anni, negli ambienti juventini, le polemiche di Calciopoli, scudetti rubati e revocati, retrocessioni e richieste di risarcimento non si sono placate e questo lo capisco (infondo si parla pur sempre di tifosi) ed infondo ci sta pure che anche io non riconoscerò MAI che lo scudetto 2005/06 è interista (non andrebbe proprio assegnato come quello del 2004/05) anche in virtù di intercettazioni saltate fuori all'improvviso e sulle quali il procuratore federale si è espresso chiaramente dicendo che anche a loro andavano rivolte le stesse accuse. Nonostante tutto ciò io veramente non riesco e mai riuscirò a comprendere come molti dei miei compagni di tifo possano dire di essere stati le vittime, che pretendono che gli altri riconoscano per forza sta storia dei "30 sul campo" che noi possiamo pure sentire nostri per carità, ma francamente trovo eccessivo che tutti gli altri debbano dire che sono 30, soprattutto dopo tutto ciò che è successo. Con quale faccia tosta pretendiamo ciò?Come facciamo a non renderci conto dell'onta subita in quell'estate?Come fanno alcuni (provo una pena immensa per l'ignoranza di tali soggetti, con tutto il rispetto per loro) ad idolatrare ancora Moggi?Ovvero colui a cui dovremmo veramente richiedere i danni per averci infamato (altro che FIGC)?
> Questo è quanto. Spero sempre che un giorno sta storia finisca definitivamente.


 ....Complimenti


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2012)

Condivido juventino e mi sento di aggiungere, la Juve quando è tornata in seria A ha avuto un'opportunità, quella di poter ripartire da zero. Avessero pensato solo a giocare, senza ritirare in mezzo tutti quei discorsi triti e ritriti. Invece no, non hanno perso occasione di ritornare a fare eterne polemiche.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tutto chiaro, cosi come il numero di trofei europei vinti in quegli anni dalla corazzata juventus


----------



## Alex Keaton (30 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Quando gli antijuventini capiranno che dal 2006 la situazione su calciopoli, alla luce di tutto quello che è emerso, è molto diversa si potrà discutere. Ma attualmente non ha senso farlo.
> Chi vive di calcio in prima persona però sa come sono andate le cose sul campo al di là dei processi, si sa che la squadra più forte era proprio la juve e che meritava i titoli vinti. Per questo non mi sorprendono le parole di Pirlo, d'altronde non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "eravamo più forti di quella juve" o "la squadra X era più forte della juve", mai. Perché? Perché sul campo era tutto chiaro.
> 
> Come è tutto chiaro anche ora (anche sei i valori sono minori), e anche ora la situazione è uguale a quella di allora: il gol di muntari ce lo ricorderanno a vita e fra 10 anni qualcuno citerà quell'episodio dicendo che la juve ha rubato uno scudetto e che il milan meritava di vincerlo.
> ...



Infatti usciti dall'Italia in finale a Manchester senza trikkeballakke Moggiani avete perso. E avete meritato di perdere. E non tirarmi fuori Nedved che abbiamo giocato mezz'ora in 10.

Comunque Ancelotti ha sempre detto che erano stati defraudati, solo che ha una signorilità e lo dice in un certo modo ("Percepivamo circostanze strane, ci sentivamo defraudati"), non è mica una bestia come Conte.


----------



## juventino (1 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Condivido juventino e mi sento di aggiungere, la Juve quando è tornata in seria A ha avuto un'opportunità, quella di poter ripartire da zero. Avessero pensato solo a giocare, senza ritirare in mezzo tutti quei discorsi triti e ritriti. Invece no, non hanno perso occasione di ritornare a fare eterne polemiche.



Sai Jino, alla fine non è che non ci abbiano provato ai primi tempi (ricordo ancora quando Cobolli e co. dicevano di volere la Juve simpatica), ma io penso che ciò sia fallito essenzialmente per due motivi:
1-Innanzitutto perchè le persone scelte per far ciò si sono rivelati i peggiori incapaci e incompetenti della storia manco del calcio italiano, ma del calcio in generale. Secco non ha comprato, in 4 anni che è stato DS della Juve, uno e dico uno che non si sia rivelato un bidone. Blanc e Cobolli poi....lasciamo stare va.
2-I tifosi. Francamente io non mi sento di dare tantissime colpe a loro perchè alla fine pur sempre di tifosi parliamo, ovvero di gente che per la stragrande maggioranza vive il cosidetto "tifo da bar", ma sinceramente, lo ripeto, a me cascano le palle quando sento gente che ancora riabilita Moggi e Giraudo (!!!). Aggiungici pure gli orribili risultati delle passate stagioni uniti ai successi dell'Inter che hanno contribuito ad alimentare un clima d'odio e frustrazione ed il gioco è fatto.


----------



## Alex Keaton (1 Dicembre 2012)

Ma i cinque e rotti anni che sono stati dati a Moggi in primo grad per associazione a delinquere non valgono vero?

E la richiesta della difesa di chiedere la B con penalizzazione, che include fondamentalmente l'ammissione di colpa non vale neanche quella vero?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Sai Jino, alla fine non è che non ci abbiano provato ai primi tempi (ricordo ancora quando Cobolli e co. dicevano di volere la Juve simpatica), ma io penso che ciò sia fallito essenzialmente per due motivi:
> 1-Innanzitutto perchè le persone scelte per far ciò si sono rivelati i peggiori incapaci e incompetenti della storia manco del calcio italiano, ma del calcio in generale. Secco non ha comprato, in 4 anni che è stato DS della Juve, uno e dico uno che non si sia rivelato un bidone. Blanc e Cobolli poi....lasciamo stare va.
> 2-I tifosi. Francamente io non mi sento di dare tantissime colpe a loro perchè alla fine pur sempre di tifosi parliamo, ovvero di gente che per la stragrande maggioranza vive il cosidetto "tifo da bar", ma sinceramente, lo ripeto, a me cascano le palle quando sento gente che ancora riabilita Moggi e Giraudo (!!!). Aggiungici pure gli orribili risultati delle passate stagioni uniti ai successi dell'Inter che hanno contribuito ad alimentare un clima d'odio e frustrazione ed il gioco è fatto.



Io ho una mia idea. Nel football italiano per vincere devi avere due cose: i danè per comprare e la protezione degli arbitri.

I danè sono venuti fuori (e intanto la Fiat cassaintegra... ma saranno contenti di godersi Asamoah) la protezione è venuta fuori grazie alla minaccia di 455 milioni di danni... 

Scusate la famosa compromissoria per cui chi si rivolge alla giustizia ordinaria viene penalizzato non vale più?


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sai Jino, alla fine non è che non ci abbiano provato ai primi tempi (ricordo ancora quando Cobolli e co. dicevano di volere la Juve simpatica), ma io penso che ciò sia fallito essenzialmente per due motivi:
> 1-Innanzitutto perchè le persone scelte per far ciò si sono rivelati i peggiori incapaci e incompetenti della storia manco del calcio italiano, ma del calcio in generale. Secco non ha comprato, in 4 anni che è stato DS della Juve, uno e dico uno che non si sia rivelato un bidone. Blanc e Cobolli poi....lasciamo stare va.
> 2-I tifosi. Francamente io non mi sento di dare tantissime colpe a loro perchè alla fine pur sempre di tifosi parliamo, ovvero di gente che per la stragrande maggioranza vive il cosidetto "tifo da bar", ma sinceramente, lo ripeto, a me cascano le palle quando sento gente che ancora riabilita Moggi e Giraudo (!!!). Aggiungici pure gli orribili risultati delle passate stagioni uniti ai successi dell'Inter che hanno contribuito ad alimentare un clima d'odio e frustrazione ed il gioco è fatto.



Capisco tutto, ma bisogna anche crescere come tifosi ragazzi miei. Perchè i tifosi juventini invece di godersi le recenti vittorie sembrano amare di più rivendicare il passato.


----------



## Alex Keaton (1 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Capisco tutto, ma bisogna anche crescere come tifosi ragazzi miei. Perchè i tifosi juventini invece di godersi le recenti vittorie sembrano amare di più rivendicare il passato.



Purtroppo hanno riesumato una strafottenza che speravo fosse passata.

Come quando rubano e fanno LORO il silenzio stampa


----------



## juventino (1 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Capisco tutto, ma bisogna anche crescere come tifosi ragazzi miei. Perchè i tifosi juventini invece di godersi le recenti vittorie sembrano amare di più rivendicare il passato.



Guarda, se cerchi un motivo per cui io mi sono iscritto a questo forum è proprio questo. Non è stato di certo questo il primo forum a cui mi sono iscritto. Per un paio di anni sono stato iscritto anche ad un noto forum di tifosi della Juve che sicuramente conoscete tutti. Vuoi saper la verità? Me ne sono scappato a gambe levate. E per gli stessi motivi detti da te.


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2012)

Perchè evidentemente sei nella categoria di quei tifosi che amano prima di tutto il calcio e di tale piace parlare. E chi ama il calcio non può che parlare con onesta obiettività, di tutto, compresa della propria squadra.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (1 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Quando gli antijuventini capiranno che dal 2006 la situazione su calciopoli, alla luce di tutto quello che è emerso, è molto diversa si potrà discutere. Ma attualmente non ha senso farlo.
> Chi vive di calcio in prima persona però sa come sono andate le cose sul campo al di là dei processi, si sa che la squadra più forte era proprio la juve e che meritava i titoli vinti. Per questo non mi sorprendono le parole di Pirlo, d'altronde non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "eravamo più forti di quella juve" o "la squadra X era più forte della juve", mai. Perché? Perché sul campo era tutto chiaro.
> 
> Come è tutto chiaro anche ora (anche sei i valori sono minori), e anche ora la situazione è uguale a quella di allora: il gol di muntari ce lo ricorderanno a vita e fra 10 anni qualcuno citerà quell'episodio dicendo che la juve ha rubato uno scudetto e che il milan meritava di vincerlo.
> ...



Caro Tom, ma davvero vuoi venirci a raccontare la favola che la Juve tutti i scudetti che ha li ha meritati perchè aveva lo squadrone? ma tu pensi davvero che quello che si dice della Juve sia frutto dell'immaginazione in malafede dei non juventini? con il tutto rispetto che posso avere, spero che in futuro andrai a raccontare altrove queste stupidaggini.
Solo un appunto su Calciopoli: Il fatto che non abbia punito vergognosamente anche l'inter non vi scagiona da nulla.
Riguardo ai scudetti vinti IRREGOLARMENTE dalla Juve, ti inviterei a non fare confusione. L'anno scorso la Juve ha avuto tanta fortuna, ma nonostante il solito episodio a vostro favore non ha nella sostanza rubato nulla. 
Sono ben altri gli scudetti scippati dalla Juve. Tra questi c'è proprio quello del 2004-05, dove sia la partita di andata che quella di ritorno contro la sua diretta concorrente per il titolo, cioè NOI, sono state PALESEMENTE VIZIATE da errori arbitrali a vostro favore, che si sono rivelati determinanti per il quel campionato (rigore scandaloso su Crespo all'andata e rigore scandaloso su Cafu al ritorno) deciso proprio dai punti spostati da quegli episodi. 
Perchè vedi la storia è questa: alcuni campionati in bilico fono alle ultime giornate (direi 5/6 almeno) SONO STATI INDIRIZZATI A FAVORE DELLA JUVE da scandalosi regali arbitrali, accaduti tra l'altro TROPPE VOLTE per poter essere giudicati casuali (credibile nella stessa misura in cui è credibile l'esistenza di Babbo Natale). 
Accadde quell'anno, accadde nel 1998 con l'episodio di Ronaldo (una vergogna incredibile) oltre a una serie di gol regolarissimi annullati contro di voi, accadde nel 1981 ai danni della Roma (vatti a vedere il famoso quanto inspiegabile annullamento del gol di Turone), accadde nel 1982 ai danni della Fiorentina e ne lascio un'altro paio. 
Sarebbe accaduto anche nel 2000 ai danni della Lazio se la provvidenza, forse ormai stufa non avesse mandato per punizione il nubifragio su Perugia (chi farnetica su calciopoli che andasse a vedere il famoso Parma-Juve penultima di quel campionato, con il pareggio del parma al 90' annullato misteriosamente). 

E Chiediti come MAI non si parla mai di scudetti rubati dal Milan, o dall'Inter o da altre.
Altro che 30 sul campo, al netto dei campionati indirizzati a vostro favore da episodi scandalosi, ne avete si e no 23-24. QUESTA E' LA REALTA'.


----------



## franko1986 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Dichiarazioni che fanno male, perché in quegli anni lui c'era.

D'altronde, la sua essenza da voltabandiera l'ha già abbondantemente dimostrata dopo il passaggio dall'inter al Milan.


----------



## Tom! (1 Dicembre 2012)

Qui c'è gente che caccia gli episodi per dire che c'era la cupola. Ma mi vorreste dire che non si può fare altrettanto con gli episodi del Milan? O dell'Inter? Ma fatemi il piacere.
C'è gente che rivendica il gol di turone..ci rendiamo conto? Ma voi quel campionato lo avete visto? C'è gente che per sminuire le tre finali consecutive nella metà dei novanta parla di squadra dopata. Non c'è cultura sportiva.
Per gli amanti di calciopoli, andate a leggere la sentenza di primo grado, juve assolta, moggi colpevole per TENTATIVO DI TRUFFA, ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che questa truffa sia avvenuta, infatti è scritto che i campionati non sono stati alterati. Perché non volete considerare questa sentenza? Perché fate finta che non esista? Perché preferite appellarvi alla sentenza sportiva effettuata in GIORNI, piuttosto che a quella della giustizia ORDINARIA che ha impiegato anni di processo in cui si è scoperta un'altra verità? Io ho seguito il processo e per me calciopoli fa acqua da tutte le parti ragazzi, perché non provate a farvi un'idea personale al di fuori dei dogmi del tifo?

Chi vince è antipatico, si parlava dello scudetto rubato dall'inter alla roma, però si sa l'eco nel tempo è minore, tutti gli altri tifosi odiano la juve, come in spagna tutti gli altri odiano il barca/real madrid, come in inghilterra si odia il manchester united. Tutti odiano i vincenti è la legge del mondo, soltato che qui in italia ci si appella a notizie sommarie e sfottò da bar, insomma se succede qualcosa è perfetto perché in questo modo si può insultare l'avversario.
Oggi potrei venire qua a dire che rubate per il gol di Elsha, ma non lo farò, ma state certi che gli errori a favore che avete avuto voi nelle ultime due giornate li avesse avuti la juve la situazione sarebbe ben diversa. O non è così? Vi prego rispondetemi a questa domanda. Sarebbe stata la stessa cosa? I commenti sarebbero stati li stessi? I titoli dei giornali pure?
Poi rispondetemi a questa domanda: Perché Conte è stato squalificato? Come mai Gegic parla di 5000 euro per parlare di lui?


----------



## JulesWinnfield (1 Dicembre 2012)

Per me queste dichiarazioni sono un pò una ripicca per i fischi che ha ricevuto in Milan - Juve


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Qui c'è gente che caccia gli episodi per dire che c'era la cupola. Ma mi vorreste dire che non si può fare altrettanto con gli episodi del Milan? O dell'Inter? Ma fatemi il piacere.
> C'è gente che rivendica il gol di turone..ci rendiamo conto? Ma voi quel campionato lo avete visto? C'è gente che per sminuire le tre finali consecutive nella metà dei novanta parla di squadra dopata. Non c'è cultura sportiva.
> Per gli amanti di calciopoli, andate a leggere la sentenza di primo grado, juve assolta, moggi colpevole per TENTATIVO DI TRUFFA, ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che questa truffa sia avvenuta, infatti è scritto che i campionati non sono stati alterati. Perché non volete considerare questa sentenza? Perché fate finta che non esista? Perché preferite appellarvi alla sentenza sportiva effettuata in GIORNI, piuttosto che a quella della giustizia ORDINARIA che ha impiegato anni di processo in cui si è scoperta un'altra verità? Io ho seguito il processo e per me calciopoli fa acqua da tutte le parti ragazzi, perché non provate a farvi un'idea personale al di fuori dei dogmi del tifo?
> 
> ...


Ma perche bisogna odiare una juve che a livello internazionale conta meno del 2 di bastoni.Gli esempi da te citati sono squadre che hanno una caratura internazionale...Conte e' stato squalificato per omessa denuncia forse?


----------



## Alex Keaton (1 Dicembre 2012)

Associazione a delinquere. Questo ha detto la giustizia ordinaria.


----------



## franko1986 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Altro da dire?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj-T8Je3aVA


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> *Oggi potrei venire qua a dire che rubate per il gol di Elsha, ma non lo farò*, ma state certi che gli errori a favore che avete avuto voi nelle ultime due giornate li avesse avuti la juve la situazione sarebbe ben diversa. O non è così? lui?



Hai un bel modo per dire una cosa e poi far intendere di non averla detta  
Quest'anno il Milan è squadra da centro classifica se non peggio, forse questo ci avvantaggia sul piano arbitrale o per lo meno non ci svantaggia come al solito. Non diamo fastidio al Palazzo, le squadre da bersagliare quest'anno sono Inter e Napoli, lo si è visto in Supercoppa o durante Inter - Cagliari (o Juve - Inter? e il rigore di Bergamo?) da questo punto di vista non vorrei essere al posto di Moratti a farmi del nervoso, sto benissimo in decima posizione...



Tom! ha scritto:


> Qui c'è gente che caccia gli episodi per dire che c'era la cupola. Ma mi vorreste dire che non si può fare altrettanto con gli episodi del Milan? O dell'Inter? Ma fatemi il piacere.



Ci sono episodi ed episodi... un conto sono i fuorigioco millimetrici, un rigore dubbio... questi episodi se non hai sfiga si bilanciano durante la stagione... poi ci sono gli episodi col MARCHIO JUVE, quelli lampanti, quelli il cui metro di giudizio è misterioso... come un rigore negato clamorosamente all'Inter e 20" più tardi concesso alla Juve, come i GOL FANTASMA, dentro NON DI POCO, anche se il portiere dice di non aver visto... Empoli, Chievo, Milan... poi invece vedi un Bologna Juve dove viene dato gol ai gobbi che la palla non è mai entrata, nemmeno la riga ha preso (mai visto in altre partite così clamoroso) nel corso degli anni è sempre la stessa storia, c'è sempre la Juve... come il fuorigioco di Lichsteiner col Parma da cui poi nasce un calcio di rigore... un mistero come si possa non vederlo, il guardalinee è a due centimetri!!! come un gol regolare annullato dall'arbitro di porta al Catania (come fa un arbitro di porta a giudicare un fuorigioco meglio degli altri?) e nella STESSA partita un gol in fuorigioco della Juve... come le ammonizioni sistematiche ai diffidati di ogni squadra prima di incontrare la Juve, pilotate come dimostrano le telefonate "dimezziamo l'udinese"

(per non parlare degli infiniti minuti di recupero ogni volta che la Juve era in svantaggio o in pareggio, le partite duravano 10 minuti in più, ricordo un Brescia Juve 2-0, dove Mazzone si scatenò dopo aver letto 7 minuti di recupero senza motivo)

Vuoi fare altrettanto con episodi simili a Milan o Inter? non ce n'è, di così clamorosi e chiaramente in malafede non ce n'è... queste NON sono sviste... sono PROVE che fanno riflettere anche gli stessi tifosi juventini, quelli intelligenti...


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Dicembre 2012)

ieri sera se guardiamo gli episodi:
gol in fuorigioco di el shaarawy
rigore CLAMOROSO non dato al milan con relativa espulsione del difensore
altro rigore dubbio non dato su boateng
ammonizione di el shaarawy(credo non fosse in area) quando invece era fallo netto su di lui dal limite
espulsione ridicola su boateng(è la seconda quest'anno)

abbiamo rubato??
tu potrai dire che il gol in fuorigioco ha cambiato la partita...non sono d'accordo!
la partita l'ha cambiata l'espulsione...senza l'espulsione non avremmo mai vinto e sono il primo a dirlo ma in 10 contro 11 ci sarebbe stata poca storia anche senza il gol in fuorigioco di elshaarawy!ma i giornalisti come sempre dicono quello che vogliono loro o meglio,quello che la gente vuole sentire


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ieri sera se guardiamo gli episodi:
> gol in fuorigioco di el shaarawy
> rigore CLAMOROSO non dato al milan con relativa espulsione del difensore
> altro rigore dubbio non dato su boateng
> ...



Concordo, l'evento che realmente ha cambiato la partita è stata l'espulsione. Giusta. Avessero annullato il gol di El Shaarawy sono abbastanza convinto che il Milan avrebbe comunque spinto forte e trovato la rete comunque. 

Certo ieri sera siamo stati aiutati, non lo metto in dubbio, ma visto quello che negli ultimi 12 mesi ho sempre visto andar storto sono ben felice finalmente capiti qualcosa di buono pure a noi, ovvio mi spiace per il Catania, ma sono contento la sorte giri anche verso la nostra parte.


----------



## forzajuve (2 Dicembre 2012)

Insomma gli onesti,il milan e la juve a Catania hanno avuto dei favori...il nostro goal era facile da vedere e pure il goal del Sharawi si e visto da Palermo che era in fuorigioco...gli arbitri non sono cosi ******* o disattenti come li vogliono far padsare...probabilmente il Catania sta antipatico al palazzo e a Palazzi


----------



## Alex Keaton (2 Dicembre 2012)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Insomma gli onesti,il milan e la juve a Catania hanno avuto dei favori...il nostro goal era facile da vedere e pure il goal del Sharawi si e visto da Palermo che era in fuorigioco...gli arbitri non sono cosi ******* o disattenti come li vogliono far padsare...probabilmente il Catania sta antipatico al palazzo e a Palazzi



Talmente antipatico che l'anno scorso non ci han datto un gol regolare, a Catania


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2012)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Insomma gli onesti,il milan e la juve a Catania hanno avuto dei favori...il nostro goal era facile da vedere e pure il goal del Sharawi si e visto da Palermo che era in fuorigioco...gli arbitri non sono cosi ******* o disattenti come li vogliono far padsare...probabilmente il Catania sta antipatico al palazzo e a Palazzi


Secondo me Conte è antipatico al palazzo, perché vince


----------



## Prinz (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo il fuorigioco di matri e il pugno di mexes in milan-juve oltre al dominio juventino dal 30esimo al 90esimo.



Tralasciando tutto il resto di questo fantastico post perché questa perla mi pare sufficiente, mi chiedo: ma davvero permettete a soggetti del genere (faccio uno sforzo sovrumano per restare nell'alveo della liceità, evitando di conferirgli la qualifica che meriterebbe) di circolare liberamente su questo forum?


----------



## Prinz (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tra l'altro vorrei ricordare al fenomeno in questione che: lecce-juve è finita 0-1, la gran parte dei rigori a vostro favore che vai millantando, tipo quelli di Parma, non esistevano minimamente, il processo per doping è finito con l'assoluzione per per PRESCRIZIONE e sminuire le risultanze oggettive di quel processo quando vi hanno trovato più di 300 farmaci in dotazione è vergognosamente fazioso, parlare di 70 minuti di dominio gobbo in Milan - Juve dell'anno scorso è da dissociati mentali, paragonare il coinvolgimento del Milan in Calciopoli con quello della Juve è da mandrilli sotto chetamina


----------



## Tom! (3 Dicembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro vorrei ricordare al fenomeno in questione che: lecce-juve è finita 0-1, la gran parte dei rigori a vostro favore che vai millantando, tipo quelli di Parma, non esistevano minimamente, il processo per doping è finito con l'assoluzione per per PRESCRIZIONE e sminuire le risultanze oggettive di quel processo quando vi hanno trovato più di 300 farmaci in dotazione è vergognosamente fazioso, parlare di 70 minuti di dominio gobbo in Milan - Juve dell'anno scorso è da dissociati mentali, paragonare il coinvolgimento del Milan in Calciopoli con quello della Juve è da mandrilli sotto chetamina



Non c'era rigore su giaccherini per fallo di biabiany? 
Potevano avere pure 1500 farmaci negli spogliatoi ma tu non considere che erano pratiche LEGALI e utilizzati da tutti e che non sta scritto da nessuna parte che alteravano le prestazioni.
Rivediti muntari-juve poi ne parliamo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non c'era rigore su giaccherini per fallo di biabiany?
> Potevano avere pure 1500 farmaci negli spogliatoi ma tu non considere che erano pratiche LEGALI e utilizzati da tutti e che non sta scritto da nessuna parte che alteravano le prestazioni.
> Rivediti muntari-juve poi ne parliamo.


----------



## Tom! (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi, ma se non sapete nemmeno perché è stato condannato Conte, fatto di qualche mese fa, come potete avere la presunzione di essere a conoscenza di cose vecchie di anni?


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma se non sapete nemmeno perché è stato condannato Conte, fatto di qualche mese fa, come potete avere la presunzione di essere a conoscenza di cose vecchie di anni?



Non è che bisogna essere nati 20 anni prima per capire una sentenza


----------



## Prinz (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non c'era rigore su giaccherini per fallo di biabiany?
> Potevano avere pure 1500 farmaci negli spogliatoi ma tu non considere che erano pratiche LEGALI e utilizzati da tutti e che non sta scritto da nessuna parte che alteravano le prestazioni.
> Rivediti muntari-juve poi ne parliamo.



PRATICHE LEGALI UTILIZZATE DA TUTTI???Ma sul serio pensi che abbiamo tutti un'etichetta in fronte con scritto "FESSI"? Il fatto che i farmaci fossero legali non vuol dire che la loro somministrazione lo fosse, e difatti:

_"non vi è dubbio che la condotta contestata, con riferimento alle specialità medicinali non espressamente vietate, venne posta in essere nei confronti dei giocatori della Juventus. Invero risulta ampiamente provato agli atti del processo ... che dal 1994 al 1998 la somministrazione dei farmaci in questione avvenne realmente e fu realizzata spesso con modalità off label, ossia al di il fuori del contesto autorizzativo individuato dal Ministero della salute ovvero in forme non consentite". "Di conseguenza", proseguiva la Corte territoriale, "in relazione a tale aspetto dell'imputazione sub g), non può esservi spazio per una formula di proscioglimento diversa da quella derivante dalla impossibilità di applicare al caso di specie la normativa di cui alla L. n. 401 del 1989". 
La Corte territoriale elencava, poi, gli elementi in base ai quali riteneva provato il coinvolgimento del G., assolto in primo grado, nella condotta di somministrazione dei farmaci non proibiti (p. da 56 a 62), e ciò conduceva alla "equiparazione di entrambi gli imputati sotto il profilo della formula di assoluzione adottata". 
*Questo collegio, viceversa, ha ritenuto che la condotta degli imputati integra il delitto 
di cui alla L. n. 401 del 1989, art. 1* (FRODE SPORTIVA): apparendo condivisibili, quanto al resto, le affermazioni della Corte territoriale, con specifico 
riferimento alla ritenuta equiparazione della posizione degli imputati, la sentenza impugnata va annullata in parte qua e, segnatamente, nella parte in cui ha mandato assolto A.R. e, per effetto estensivo, G.A., "dai residui fatti addebitati nel capo g), perchè il fatto non è previsto dalla legge come reato"_. (Cass. II Sez. Penale,29 marzo 2007, n. 21324)

Ma v'è di più: il giudizio penale non ebbe ad oggetto solamente la somministrazione di medicinali non espressamente vietati, come vorresti far passare tu. E difatti:
_Analoghe considerazioni vanno poste con riferimento alle sostanze vietate, diverse dalla 
eritropoietina. Condivisibile appare, infatti, il rilievo del Procuratore generale che ha contestato l'affermazione della Corte territoriale, nella parte in cui ha sostenuto che le sostanze diverse dalla eritropoietina sarebbero state "praticamente ignorate" nella vicenda processuale: il ricorrente elenca, infatti (da p. 39 a 51) una lunga serie di elementi dai quali emergerebbe, inequivocabilmente, la erroneità dell'assunto."_ (Cass.,cit.)
La Corte accoglie le doglianze mosse sul punto dalla Procura, ritenendo viziata la motivazione per non aver preso in considerazione tali sostanze ed annulla senza rinvio per intervenuta prescrizione.
Dell'assunzione di EPO la Corte invece non ritiene esservi la prova, benché vi sia da dire a riguardo che lo stesso perito d'ufficio ha ritenuto probabile tale assunzione in presenza di anomalie nei valori ematici riscontrati, non altrimenti spiegabili se non attraverso l'ipotesi di una stimolazione esogena.
Conclude la Corte:
_"Ed invero,* la condotta del reato di cui all'art. 445 c.p. (Somministrazione di medicinali in modo pericoloso per la salute pubblica. “Chiunque, esercitando anche abusivamente, il commercio di sostanze medicinali, le somministra in specie, qualità o quantità non 
corrispondente alle ordinazioni mediche, o diversa da quella dichiarata o pattuita, è punito con la reclusione da sei mesi a due anni e con la multa da lire duecentomila a due milioni.”), risulta commessa, in esecuzione del medesimo disegno criminoso, dal luglio del 1994 al settembre del 1998*: ne consegue che il termine massimo di prescrizione (anni sette e mesi sei), calcolato secondo le disposizioni della disciplina previgente, e ritenute le sospensioni già indicate, è maturato in data 12 febbraio 2007. "_ (Cass. Cit.)

CHECKMATE#!
Ritenta, sarai più fortunato. Sui 70 minuti di dominio della Juve a S. Siro non ti rispondo proprio perché mi pare evidente che siamo di fronte ad un delirio da ebefrenia, patologia anche nota come "il flagello dei gobbi".


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma se non sapete nemmeno perché è stato condannato Conte, fatto di qualche mese fa, come potete avere la presunzione di essere a conoscenza di cose vecchie di anni?



Le 2 cose non sono strettamente correlate.Uno puo' conoscere la storia dell'Italia di inizio '900,ma non sapere nada di storia contemporanea.Il tuo è solo un discorso per far tacere chi ti vuole controbattere,poche storie!


----------



## sheva90 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Che delusione davvero, ormai e Gobbo


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ma voi perche' vi impegnate nel rispondergli? dai su....


----------



## Tom! (4 Dicembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> PRATICHE LEGALI UTILIZZATE DA TUTTI???Ma sul serio pensi che abbiamo tutti un'etichetta in fronte con scritto "FESSI"? Il fatto che i farmaci fossero legali non vuol dire che la loro somministrazione lo fosse, e difatti:
> 
> _"non vi è dubbio che la condotta contestata, con riferimento alle specialità medicinali non espressamente vietate, venne posta in essere nei confronti dei giocatori della Juventus. Invero risulta ampiamente provato agli atti del processo ... che dal 1994 al 1998 la somministrazione dei farmaci in questione avvenne realmente e fu realizzata spesso con modalità off label, ossia al di il fuori del contesto autorizzativo individuato dal Ministero della salute ovvero in forme non consentite". "Di conseguenza", proseguiva la Corte territoriale, "in relazione a tale aspetto dell'imputazione sub g), non può esservi spazio per una formula di proscioglimento diversa da quella derivante dalla impossibilità di applicare al caso di specie la normativa di cui alla L. n. 401 del 1989".
> La Corte territoriale elencava, poi, gli elementi in base ai quali riteneva provato il coinvolgimento del G., assolto in primo grado, nella condotta di somministrazione dei farmaci non proibiti (p. da 56 a 62), e ciò conduceva alla "equiparazione di entrambi gli imputati sotto il profilo della formula di assoluzione adottata".
> ...



Ma che mi fai copia e incolla cosa mi dimostri? Cose c'è scritto lì che non avevo già detto? Niente.
I giocatori della juve non sono mai risultati positivi ai test antidoping. Il processo fu fatto per ACCUSA DI DOPING, e lì la juve è stata assolta, il processo lo ha vinto.
Capite? Dal 98 si è andati avanti dicendo che quella squadra era dopata e che veniva somministrato epo, poi però è giunta l'assoluzione PIENA che appunto diceva che in quella squadra non veniva somministrato EPO e non si era fatto uso di doping sbugiardando tutti quelli che avevano parlato in quel lasso di tempo.


Alla fine dei giochi viene avanzata l'ipotesi del fatto che si poteva discutere di questo cosiddetto abuso di farmaci, *cosa che NON è stata fatta* per il sopraggiungere della prescrizione, e cari miei la juve utilizzava i farmaci come le altre squadre professionistiche, come hanno testimoniato. 

_La Cassazione ha risposto che per inquadrare l'abuso di farmaci leciti nella frode sportiva_, cosa astrattamente possibile,_ si sarebbe dovuto dimostrare che l'utilizzo di quei farmaci_, in maniera abnorme,_ poteva comportare un'alterazione delle prestazioni sportive tale da mettere in condizioni di vantaggio i giocatori che ne fossero oggetto rispetto agli altri concorrenti._
Nel processo di merito *mai si dimostrò* questo assunto di principio.
Quindi, mi dici di che stai parlando?

Nel processo di II grado quando la Juve fu assolta gli avvocati difensori dimostrarono che i farmaci che usava la Juve erano ne più e ne meno gli stessi che usavano le altre squadre di serie A, grazie ai verbali antidoping per gli avvocati non fu difficile sostenere come squadre tipo Lazio Fiorentina Piacenza Torino Inter Roma... usassero gli stessi farmaci della Juve.


----------



## Prinz (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tu hai parlato di PRATICHE LEGALI. Io ti ho mostrato che evidentemente tanto legali non erano. La Corte non ha mai proferito quello che tu vuoi fare intendere quando dici "l'abuso di farmaci leciti nella frode sportiva, cosa astrattamente possibile, si sarebbe dovuto dimostrare che l'utilizzo di quei farmaci, in maniera abnorme, poteva comportare un'alterazione delle prestazioni sportive tale da mettere in condizioni di vantaggio i giocatori che ne fossero oggetto rispetto agli altri concorrenti.
Nel processo di merito mai si dimostrò questa assunto di principio". Ha solo ritenuto astrattamente applicabile l'art 1 della 401/89, annullando senza rinvio per intervenuta PRESCRIZIONE, che è un tantino diverso. Inoltre fai finta di ignorare che la Cassazione ha censurato la sentenza di Appello nella parte in cui non ha preso in considerazione SOSTANZE VIETATE, anche qui annullando con rinvio per intervenuta PRESCRIZIONE.


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Dicembre 2012)

La cassazione ha annullato la sentenza di assoluzione, dando di fatto ragione alla tesi dell'accusa. Se la juve fosse stata pulita, avrebbe confermato la sentenza.

*"Soltanto la prescrizione ha salvato la Juventus da un nuovo processo. La Corte di cassazione, nel dispositivo letto da Francesco Morelli - presidente della seconda sezione penale alle 21 in punto - ha infatti disposto l' annullamento della sentenza di assoluzione per Riccardo Agricola e Antonio Giraudo pronunciata dalla Corte di appello di Torino il 14 dicembre 2005, ma il medico e l' ex amministratore delegato bianconeri non torneranno davanti ai giudici perché il reato di frode sportiva, per il quale erano entrambi accusati, è ormai prescritto. [...] Il pronunciamento della Cassazione ha così confermato quanto sempre sostenuto dalla procura di Torino, che ieri sera ha appreso con una certa, e comprensibile, soddisfazione, l' annullamento della sentenza."

Fonte: Processo doping, solo la prescrizione salva la Juventus*


O la procura di Torino è scema o la juve tanto pulita non era. E' inutile che la rigirate come volete...


----------



## Prinz (4 Dicembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> La cassazione ha annullato la sentenza di assoluzione, dando di fatto ragione alla tesi dell'accusa. Se la juve fosse stata pulita, avrebbe confermato la sentenza.
> 
> *"Soltanto la prescrizione ha salvato la Juventus da un nuovo processo. La Corte di cassazione, nel dispositivo letto da Francesco Morelli - presidente della seconda sezione penale alle 21 in punto - ha infatti disposto l' annullamento della sentenza di assoluzione per Riccardo Agricola e Antonio Giraudo pronunciata dalla Corte di appello di Torino il 14 dicembre 2005, ma il medico e l' ex amministratore delegato bianconeri non torneranno davanti ai giudici perché il reato di frode sportiva, per il quale erano entrambi accusati, è ormai prescritto. [...] Il pronunciamento della Cassazione ha così confermato quanto sempre sostenuto dalla procura di Torino, che ieri sera ha appreso con una certa, e comprensibile, soddisfazione, l' annullamento della sentenza."
> 
> ...



No guarda, il gobbo su molte cose parla anche a ragion veduta, mi costa ammetterlo, il problema è che vorrebbe far passare come pratica normale l'assunzione di svariate tipologie di farmaci in dosi da cavalli e al di fuori di ogni esigenza medica e dà per scontato l'esito di un eventuale giudizio di rinvio


----------



## Clint Eastwood (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> come potete avere la presunzione di essere a conoscenza di cose vecchie di anni?



Sarei per seguire il buon senso di Darren Marshall e assecondarti, ma il tuo accusar gli altri di parlar per sentito dire, mi convince che meriti una risposta chiara e perentoria. 
Chi ti scrive ha memoria di 25 anni abbondanti di calcio oltre ad essere un discreto e curioso conoscitore della storia del calcio. Cosa sufficiente per confermarti quanto gli episodi di cui ho fatto menzione nel post precedente, episodi che hanno indirizzato l'esito di quei campionati di serie A a favore della Juventus, non sono chiacchiere grossolane da barretto dello sport, bensì fatti stra-documentati (o meglio stra-filmati) oltre che arcinoti.
Ti ripeto come sia un dato storico INCONTROVERTIBILE che la Juventus annoveri nel suo palmares 4 campionati decisi a suo favore da vergognosi e ripetuti errori arbitrali nelle ultime giornate, talmente vistosi da non poter essere insabbiati dalle chiacchiere dei suoi tifosi (parlo del 1981, 1982, 1998, 2005), a cui si aggiunge un' altro titolo strappato all'ultima giornata al Milan nel 1973, scudetto sempre sospettato e ormai smascherato dalle dichiarazioni spontanee fatte da un ex collaboratore dell'entourage romanista di quegli anni (dichiarazioni inaspettate trasmesse da rai 3 qualche anno fà) che parla chiaramente di partita scudetto della Juve a Roma letteralmente comprata dagli Agnelli, con i giocatori romanisti contrari alla combine, che si infuriarono per l'ordine superiore arrivato dal loro presidente sceso negli spogliatoi nell'intervallo de primo tempo (io pero' nonostante cio' voglio restare obiettivo continuando a considerare questo campionato solo 'parzialmente inrregolare', visto che comunque la parola ultima ce la mise colpevolmente il Milan, perdendo a Verona). 
A questi scempi si aggiunge ancora un campionato vistosamente pilotato a favore della Juve, quello del 2000 (gli anni caldi del sistema Moggi) che come già ricordato per fortuna della Lazio non andò a buon fine solo per via della roccambolesca sconfitta di Perugia dell'ultima giornata (che vanifico' il famoso annullamento senza motivo del gol pareggio del Parma al '90 a Torino, che avrebbe di fatto portato quella lanciatissima Lazio all'aggancio in vetta alla penultima giornata).

Quella stessa memoria di cui ti parlavo e che accomuna tutti i tifosi di calcio italiani (juventini a parte), mi fa dire con tanta certezza quanto sconcerto come esistano nello storia dello sport, davvero POCHI ESEMPI COSI SPUDORATI DI ALTERAZIONE DEL RISULTATO SPORTIVO come quello del campionato 1997-98, sottratto dalla Juve all'Inter grazie all'aiuto di 4 sconcertanti favori arbitrali nell'ultima parte di quel campionato, che nello specifico sono 2 assurde reti annullate all'udinese in Juventus-Udinese con il pallone entrato in ambedue i casi nettamente nella porta, un clamoroso rigore negato alla lazio per chiaro fallo di mano in Lazio-Juve, oltre al famoso rigore negato a Ronaldo nello scontro diretto Juve-Inter delle ultimissime giornate terminato 1-0 con l'Inter fin li già defraudata oltre ogni limite di decenza (in quello che definirei il manifesto del sistema Moggi).

Questi sono i fatti, e negarne l'esistenza adducendo al presunto odio per le squadre che vincono fa ridere.
Il Milan negli anni '90 vinceva da far schifo champions e scudetti, eppure non ho mai sentito nessun accusarci di vittorie irregolari (juventini compresi) ne esistono episodi clamorosi che possono lasciar dubbi. E la stessa cosa posso dire che valga anche per l'Inter quando ha vinto. Mi spiace, ma E' SUCCESSO SOLO ALLA JUVE. Fattene una ragione come se lo sono fatta i tifosi delle squadre che quei campionati se li son visti scippare.
Un ultimissimo inciso, Tom lo sanno tutti che la creatina migliora le prestazioni sportive, come come tutti sanno che nel processo doping vi ha salvato la prescrizione. 

PS: mi scuso per l'estrema pesantezza del post, ma certe volte bisogna mettere un pò d'ordine .


----------



## Tom! (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ma è troppo chiedere di farsi un'idea al di là dei titoli degli articoli? Ma pensate che 6 anni fa i giornalisti erano diversi da ora? Ma sapete quante castronerie hanno detto su Conte? Sapete quanti titoli errati hanno formulato? Qui nessuno di voi sa perché è stato condannato Conte, però fra 10 anni ricorderete i titoli dei giornali e tramanderete dati errati, titoli pompati e false dicerie, così come state facendo per il doping.



Prinz ha scritto:


> No guarda, il gobbo su molte cose parla anche a ragion veduta, mi costa ammetterlo, il problema è che vorrebbe far passare come pratica normale l'assunzione di svariate tipologie di farmaci in dosi da cavalli e al di fuori di ogni esigenza medica e dà per scontato l'esito di un eventuale giudizio di rinvio



Ah beh, io non sto qui a dire se era normale o no, so solo che era pratica diffusa anche perché i controlli antidoping dicevano che era tutto ok. Sto dicendo che come Zidane si prendeva 6 voltaren e 8 supradin (tanto per fare un esempio) lo si faceva anche in altre società italiane, in maniera eguale o maggiore e ci sono le testimonianze in appello.
Detto ciò non è verificato da nessuna parte che se Montero si prendeva la crescina in quantità industriale questo poteva servire ad alterare i risultati.
L'accusa era grave, ed era quella di dopare i giocatori con sostanze illegale e pericolose per la salute come l'epo, per questo si aprì il processo, un processo che è durato anni e anni e dove l'accusa è risultata infondata, facendo spendere soldi e tempo, in primis ai tribunali che chiusero con il contentino dell'ipotetico abuso di farmaci, insomma l'accusa aveva toppato alla grande però tutto ciò a qualcosa aveva portato, tutti a casa contenti.

Non sto qui a dire che dare tanti farmaci è una cosa che farei o accetterei, ma non venitemi a raccontare che la juve, unica squadra sulla quale si era indagato, era l'unica cattivona nel mondo fatato del calcio. E con questo non sto dicendo che "tutti colpevoli, nessun colpevole", ma è solo un semplice ragionamento.




Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> -tagliato-




Guarda, io ho le mie convinzioni. Sono sicuro che ci siano stati errori arbitrali talvolta decisivi, ma questi hanno sempre avuto un peso differente.L'inter ha vinto uno scudetto alla roma con il "mani di Adriano", ma questo non sarà mai lontanatamente paragonabile nella memoria dei tifosi come quello di "er go de muntari" in uno scudetto dove la juve ha stracciato il milan sotto ogni punto di vista, strameritando lo scudetto. 
Fra 10 anni, quali dei due episodi si ricorderà? Beh, il secondo e ovviamente altre clamorose sviste come i 4 giocatori in fuorigioco in siena-inter, saranno dimenticate.
Sempre fra 10 anni un utente "clint eastwood2.0" entrarà in un forum a ricordare come lo scudetto 2012 fu viziato da una clamorosa svista, sottolineando come di quegli anni non si ricordano episodi clamorosi, ed ecco il circolo vizioso.

La juve vince->la juve è antipatica->la juve vince troppo->la juve ruba. Questa è la legge del mondo e del calcio, è o non è così che vanno le cose? Eh già, il mondo va così, quindi perché non applicare questa leggere universale al caso particolare?

Ora tanto per ragionare, senza portare dati alla mano:
Nel 98 sistema moggi, ma due anni dopo nel 2000 a Perugia non c'è più, per poi rispuntare 5 anni dopo, un sistema molto strano.
Poi, non vi insospettite che in un calcio dove girano miliardi i Berlusconi, i Moratti, i Della Valle ecc.ecc. si facessero mettere nel sacco da un povero ferroviere? Un uomo preparato, senza dubbio furbo, ma di certo non un potente. Come è possibile che tutti questi ricconi siano rimasti a guardare e a spendere soldi senza dire niente? E per favore...non nominatemi Moratti. Ma soprattutto, per quale motivo i designatori, gli arbitri e quindi anche i guardalinee (insomma un sacco di gente, ma mai nessuno che ha spifferato niente...strano), dovevano stare ai servizi del sommo Moggi? A rigor di logica, per quale motivo dover stare al di sotto di qualcuno se 1) non ti minaccia, 2) non ti dà soldi in cambio 3) non c'è da ricambiare nessuno favore? 
Forse ho posto troppe domande.


----------



## Liuk (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ora tanto per ragionare, senza portare dati alla mano:
> Nel 98 sistema moggi, ma due anni dopo nel 2000 a Perugia non c'è più, per poi rispuntare 5 anni dopo, un sistema molto strano.
> Poi, non vi insospettite che in un calcio dove girano miliardi i Berlusconi, i Moratti, i Della Valle ecc.ecc. si facessero mettere nel sacco da un povero ferroviere? Un uomo preparato, senza dubbio furbo, ma di certo non un potente. Come è possibile che tutti questi ricconi siano rimasti a guardare e a spendere soldi senza dire niente? E per favore...non nominatemi Moratti. Ma soprattutto, per quale motivo i designatori, gli arbitri e quindi anche i guardalinee (insomma un sacco di gente, ma mai nessuno che ha spifferato niente...strano), dovevano stare ai servizi del sommo Moggi? A rigor di logica, per quale motivo dover stare al di sotto di qualcuno se 1) non ti minaccia, 2) non ti dà soldi in cambio 3) non c'è da ricambiare nessuno favore?
> Forse ho posto troppe domande.



Non c'era bisogno di minacciare nè di pagare, semplicemente chi arbitrava nella maniera giusta a favore della Juve faceva carriera, chi osava andare contro veniva stroncato (con l'unica eccezione di Collina che godeva di troppa visibilità e stima a livello internazionale per essere declassato).. vatti a sentire le intercettazioni in cui Moggi e i designatori parlano di arbitri a cui bisogna far capire da che parte va il mondo...

Anche nel 2000 esisteva il sistema Moggi, se non fosse stato per la pioggia di Perugia avreste ladrato un altro campionato.

Il tuo amico "povero" ferroviere, non dimentichiamolo, era l'unico dirigente di una squadra di calcio che poteva pilotare e controllare il calciomercato e i trasferimenti dei giocatori tramite la GEA, e la Juve è l'unica squadra con un dirigente che ha regalato schede telefoniche agli arbitri e ai designatori per comunicare segretamente prima delle partite (il possesso delle sim svizzere da parte degli arbitri è stato provato in talmente tante occasioni che non starò nemmeno ad elencarle, ma se dovrò ripeterle lo farò).

Non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo: anche solo il tentativo di alterare un risultato è un illecito e determina la penalizzazione. Come quando han beccato Preziosi con la valigetta dei soldi il Genoa è stato retrocesso anche se non aveva fatto in tempo ad alterare la partita, così quando han beccato Moggi con le mani nel sacco (intercettazioni, schede svizzere, ecc...) hanno punito la Juve.

Il fatto poi che eventualmente ci siano state altre società che abbiano commesso illeciti significa solo che andavano punite anche quelle società, non che non doveva essere punita la Juve.


----------



## Liuk (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda, io ho le mie convinzioni. Sono sicuro che ci siano stati errori arbitrali talvolta decisivi, ma questi hanno sempre avuto un peso differente.L'inter ha vinto uno scudetto alla roma con il "mani di Adriano", ma questo non sarà mai lontanatamente paragonabile nella memoria dei tifosi come quello di "er go de muntari" in uno scudetto dove la juve ha stracciato il milan sotto ogni punto di vista, strameritando lo scudetto.
> 
> La juve vince->la juve è antipatica->la juve vince troppo->la juve ruba. Questa è la legge del mondo e del calcio, è o non è così che vanno le cose? Eh già, il mondo va così, quindi perché non applicare questa leggere universale al caso particolare?



Sullo scudetto strameritato non meriti nemmeno risposta, visto che la superJuve per arrivare ben 4 punti davanti al Milan ha avuto bisogno di:
- Un'annata senza nemmeno un infortunio;
- Il Milan per tutto l'anno con 10 assenti in media ogni partita;
- Non partecipare alla Champions League;
- Il gol di Muntari (oltre a quello di Robinho a Catania);
- Un giocatore del Milan che diventa cieco;
- Un giocatore del Milan che ha un ictus;
- Spendere vagonate di milioni nel calciomercato;
- Piangere per tutto il campionato contro gli arbitri brutti e cattivi che non vi danno i rigori gnegne;
Davvero un trionfo schiacciante.

Ti rispondo invece sul "la juve vince troppo": ti rispondo con una grassa risata!
La juve non ha mai vinto una mazza, a parte qualche scudetto. Fate ridere il mondo ogni volta che l'arbitro non è italiano.
Avete una coppa macchiata di sangue vinta col rigore fuori area e una con l'abuso di farmaci (non solo voltaren e supradyn come vuoi far credere, sono stati somministrati ai giocatori juventini anche antidepressivi in grandi dosi senza nessuna ragione medica... ora non so se sai cosa succede quando dopo mesi o anni di somministrazione di un antidepressivo viene poi interrotto di colpo... se non lo sai te lo dico io: c'è il rischio che capiti quello che è capitato a Pessotto)

L'italiano medio non è quello che pensa "la juve ruba".
L'italiano medio è quello che pensa "la juve ha vinto rubando, chissenefrega basta che vince".


----------



## Tom! (5 Dicembre 2012)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Non c'era bisogno di minacciare nè di pagare, semplicemente chi arbitrava nella maniera giusta a favore della Juve faceva carriera, chi osava andare contro veniva stroncato (con l'unica eccezione di Collina che godeva di troppa visibilità e stima a livello internazionale per essere declassato).. vatti a sentire le intercettazioni in cui Moggi e i designatori parlano di arbitri a cui bisogna far capire da che parte va il mondo...
> 
> Anche nel 2000 esisteva il sistema Moggi, se non fosse stato per la pioggia di Perugia avreste ladrato un altro campionato.
> 
> ...



Moggi assolto su quello che dici sulla GEA. In ogni caso..non stavo parlando di questo, poi visto il tenore del messaggio non credo sia il caso di aprire una discussione a riguardo. Buonanotte a tutti, malati di pallone.


----------



## vota DC (5 Dicembre 2012)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Sullo scudetto strameritato non meriti nemmeno risposta, visto che la superJuve per arrivare ben 4 punti davanti al Milan ha avuto bisogno di:
> - Un'annata senza nemmeno un infortunio;
> - Il Milan per tutto l'anno con 10 assenti in media ogni partita;
> - Non partecipare alla Champions League;
> ...



E autogol decisivi da parte degli avversari (come è capitato recentemente all'Inter che neanche il Palermo riesce a battere senza suicidi altrui). Per non parlare dell'infortunio di Oddo che se fosse stato in campo avrebbe vendicato il Milan (parole sue).


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Dicembre 2012)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Sullo scudetto strameritato non meriti nemmeno risposta, visto che la superJuve per arrivare ben 4 punti davanti al Milan ha avuto bisogno di:
> - Un'annata senza nemmeno un infortunio;
> - Il Milan per tutto l'anno con 10 assenti in media ogni partita;
> - Non partecipare alla Champions League;
> ...











Ma poi, santo cielo, davvero stiamo qui a prenderci la briga di rispondere a qualcuno che considera lo scudetto 2012 strameritato dalla juve dominatrice d'Italia? Ma seriamente?

Nel 2000 meritavamo assolutamente noi lo scudo, e anche la champions league.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tanto ormai si può fare qualsiasi sparata


----------



## Tom! (5 Dicembre 2012)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E autogol decisivi da parte degli avversari (come è capitato recentemente all'Inter che neanche il Palermo riesce a battere senza suicidi altrui). Per non parlare dell'infortunio di Oddo che se fosse stato in campo avrebbe vendicato il Milan (parole sue).



Nella pagina precedente ho messo anche più punti di voi.
Io sinceramente il campionato dell'anno scorso l'ho visto, senza dilungarmi la juve ha giocato meglio del Milan. Ha meritato lo scudo a detta di tutti (anche di opinionisti schierati), mi sembrava un fatto limpido e chiaro, invece qui qualcuno dice il contrario. Ho capito che avete fatto una brutta stagione con la preparazione fisica e che non avete allestito una rosa adeguata per competere sui due fronti, però io sto ragionando sui fatti, non sulle ipotesi. Certo che se non si riesce ad ammettere nemmeno questo...


----------



## Liuk (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Nella pagina precedente ho messo anche più punti di voi.
> Io sinceramente il campionato dell'anno scorso l'ho visto, senza dilungarmi la juve ha giocato meglio del Milan. Ha meritato lo scudo a detta di tutti (anche di opinionisti schierati), mi sembrava un fatto limpido e chiaro, invece qui qualcuno dice il contrario. Ho capito che avete fatto una brutta stagione con la preparazione fisica e che non avete allestito una rosa adeguata per competere sui due fronti, però io sto ragionando sui fatti, non sulle ipotesi. Certo che se non si riesce ad ammettere nemmeno questo...



Sul campionato dell'anno scorso un tifoso milanista si può arrabbiare per molte cose, ma per lo meno nessuno ha avuto la sensazione che (a parte l'episodio di Muntari) ci sia stato qualcuno che muoveva le fila nell'ombra per fare vincere la Juve: è stato un campionato combattuto e alla fine ha vinto la Juve, amen, ma non con un dominio schiacciante come vuoi far credere tu, così come non è stato un dominio schiacciante quello del Milan l'anno prima quando ha vinto lo scudetto contro l'Inter di Leonardo.
Un dominio schiacciante è quando si vince il campionato con 20 punti di vantaggio, non all'ultima o penultima giornata con episodi favorevoli.

Negli anni passati invece c'era chi si adoperava per garantire dei vantaggi alla Juve e se necessario rallentare gli avversari.
Questo è un FATTO, non un opinione.
_Certo che se non si riesce ad ammettere nemmeno questo...._
Moggi regalava le schede svizzere agli arbitri e lui e Fabiani parlavano con arbitri e designatori prima delle partite (remember Bertini, Juve Milan 2004-2005?).
Questo è un FATTO, non un opinione.
_Certo che se non si riesce ad ammettere nemmeno questo...._
Moggi e il figlio sono stati condannati per violenze privata nel processo Gea, non sono stati assolti.
Questo è un FATTO, non un opinione.
_Certo che se non si riesce ad ammettere nemmeno questo...._
Nel processo sull'abuso di farmaci sono gli stessi giocatori della Juve nelle loro deposizioni che ammettono di aver preso farmaci prima delle partite più importanti, tra cui antidepressivi (online si trova anche la deposizione dell'attuale vostro allenatore Conte, è molto interessante).
Questo è un FATTO, non un opinione.
_Certo che se non si riesce ad ammettere nemmeno questo...._
Moggi è stato condannato dalla giustizia sportiva, da quella ordinaria e la Juve ha perso tutti i ricorsi che ha fatto.
Questo è un FATTO, non un opinione.
_Certo che se non si riesce ad ammettere nemmeno questo...._
Moggi e la Juve sono risultati colpevoli di illecito sportivo, quindi non meritano quei campionati.
Questo è un FATTO, non un opinione.
_Certo che se non si riesce ad ammettere nemmeno questo...._


----------



## Tom! (5 Dicembre 2012)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Sul campionato dell'anno scorso un tifoso milanista si può arrabbiare per molte cose, ma per lo meno nessuno ha avuto la sensazione che (a parte l'episodio di Muntari) ci sia stato qualcuno che muoveva le fila nell'ombra per fare vincere la Juve: è stato un campionato combattuto e alla fine ha vinto la Juve, amen, ma non con un dominio schiacciante come vuoi far credere tu, così come non è stato un dominio schiacciante quello del Milan l'anno prima quando ha vinto lo scudetto contro l'Inter di Leonardo.
> Un dominio schiacciante è quando si vince il campionato con 20 punti di vantaggio, non all'ultima o penultima giornata con episodi favorevoli.
> 
> Negli anni passati invece c'era chi si adoperava per garantire dei vantaggi alla Juve e se necessario rallentare gli avversari.
> ...



Le schede svizzere sono rimaste l'unico perno del processo, ma non è stato per quello che la juve è stata sbattuta in serie b, anche perché il discorso sulle sim è molto aleatorio. Per me una volta smontato questo punto, l'assoluzione sarebbe un risultato scontato, chissà, magari il secondo appello riserverà sorprese.

Il capitolo GEA si è concluso con l'assoluzione dall'accusa di associazione a delinquere volta all'alterazione della concorrenza nel settore.
Questa era l'accusa grave, ed è caduta. Per cosa sono stati condannati? Per violenza privata su Blasi per Moggi e per i due sconosciuti Zeytulaev e Boudianski il figlio Alessandro. Ammazza che associazione.
Non so perché non appena vedete la parola "condanna" date per scontato che per voi antijuventini sia una buona notizia, ti faccio un paragone: se mi portano in tribunale per omicidio e poi mi condannano per omesso soccorso per me è una vittoria anche se rimango "condannato".

Sull'abuso di farmaci, potevano anche prendersi blandi antidepressivi, ma questo non significa che influenzavano le prestazioni sportive. Malcostume? Pratica da non appoggiare? Certamente, ma la juve non faceva niente di diverso dalle altre squadre.

Moggi è stato condannato dalla giustizia penale, nel primo appello. La juve è stata ASSOLTA.

Moggi non è stato mai considerato colpevole di illecito sportivo, nemmeno nella giustizia sportiva dove è stato condannato per somma di articoli 1, con un provvedimento ad hoc chiamato "illecito strutturato". Facchetti è stato indagato invece anche per Illecito sportivo (più grave), ma lì c'è la prescrizione. Ti consiglio di approfondire i "fatti".


----------



## Liuk (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Le schede svizzere sono rimaste l'unico perno del processo, ma non è stato per quello che la juve è stata sbattuta in serie b, anche perché il discorso sulle sim è molto aleatorio. Per me una volta smontato questo punto, l'assoluzione sarebbe un risultato scontato, chissà, magari il secondo appello riserverà sorprese.


Tutto quello che dici non è credibile proprio perchè sei capace di negare l'evidenza.
Sulle schede svizzere di aleatorio non c'è proprio nulla:
- Moggi stesso ha ammesso l'esistenza e il possesso delle sim svizzere;
- I carabinieri hanno accertato che i segnali delle sim svizzere agganciavano﻿ le stesse celle telefoniche delle sim italiane degli arbitri e ne seguivano gli spostamenti nelle trasferte, a Coverciano e alle loro abitazioni;
- In molte intercettazioni si fa riferimento ad altre schede: "ti chiamo sull'altro", "solo che non﻿ ho dietro la... è a casa", "quello svizzero?";
- In una telefonata del 2005 Bergamo e De Santis fanno riferimento alla volontà di Moggi di creare un canale riservato con alcuni arbitri;
- Il designatore Bergamo ha confessato il possesso della sim svizzera ed in una intercettazione Moggi fornisce a Bergamo dei numeri seriali per la ricarica della sim;
- Romeo Paparesta (padre dell'arbitro) ha confessato di aver ricevuto da Moggi una sim svizzera per il figlio;

DOMANDA: Moggi ha fornito ad arbitri e designatori schede telefoniche in segreto?
Risposta: SI. Punto.

Quando parli di assoluzione senza le sim sei francamente ridicolo.
E' come se mi arrestassero per omicidio dopo avermi trovato a fianco del cadavere con in mano il coltello sporco di sangue e ci fosse un video di una telecamera di sicurezza che mi ha ripreso durante l'omicidio.
Certo, se riuscissi a "smontare" queste prove probabilmente mi assolverebbero, ma non succederà.



Tom! ha scritto:


> Il capitolo GEA si è concluso con l'assoluzione dall'accusa di associazione a delinquere volta all'alterazione della concorrenza nel settore.
> Questa era l'accusa grave, ed è caduta. Per cosa sono stati condannati? Per violenza privata su Blasi per Moggi e per i due sconosciuti Zeytulaev e Boudianski il figlio Alessandro. Ammazza che associazione.
> Non so perché non appena vedete la parola "condanna" date per scontato che per voi antijuventini sia una buona notizia, ti faccio un paragone: se mi portano in tribunale per omicidio e poi mi condannano per omesso soccorso per me è una vittoria anche se rimango "condannato".


Sempre una condanna rimane.
A questo punto una domanda sorge spontanea...
Ma una sola persona limpida, onesta, candida e al di sopra di ogni sospetto ce l'avete mai avuta alla Juve?



Tom! ha scritto:


> Sull'abuso di farmaci, potevano anche prendersi blandi antidepressivi, ma questo non significa che influenzavano le prestazioni sportive. Malcostume? Pratica da non appoggiare? Certamente, ma la juve non faceva niente di diverso dalle altre squadre.


Infatti gli antidepressivi e gliu altri farmaci venivano somministrati perchè avevano un buon sapore e costavano meno delle caramelle, altrimenti per quale altro motivo si dovrebbero somministrare farmaci non clinicamente necessari a degli atleti sani prina delle partite?
Sul fatto poi che fosse come tutte le altre squadre ti sbagli, la quantità di farmaci riscontrati nella "farmacia Juve" era spropositata e nemmeno paragonabile a quella delle altre squadre.



Tom! ha scritto:


> Moggi è stato condannato dalla giustizia penale, nel primo appello. La juve è stata ASSOLTA.


La Juve come società nel processo penale non è stata assolta, non è stata nemmeno NOMINATA!
Questo perchè nei processi penali la responsabilità è sempre personale.
Per fare un'analogia si può fare un paragone con la sentenza di primo grado per il disastro della Thyssenkrupp, quando nel rogo della fabbrica a Torino morirono diversi operai.
Nel processo la società Thyssenkrupp non è tra gli imputati, ma lo sono i suoi dirigenti. Infatti l'amministratore delegato della Thyssenkrupp è stato condannato per omicidio, così come il responsabile della sicurezza, il responsabile dello stabilimento e altri dirigenti. Questo vuole forse dire che la società Thyssenkrupp era estranea ai fatti?



Tom! ha scritto:


> Moggi non è stato mai considerato colpevole di illecito sportivo, nemmeno nella giustizia sportiva dove è stato condannato per somma di articoli 1, con un provvedimento ad hoc chiamato "illecito strutturato". Facchetti è stato indagato invece anche per Illecito sportivo (più grave), ma lì c'è la prescrizione. Ti consiglio di approfondire i "fatti".


Facchetti potrebbe anche aver sparato al Papa in Piazza San Pietro, la posizione della Juve non cambierebbe di una virgola.
Moggi è stato rintenuto colpevole di aver violato il codice di giustizia sportiva e di conseguenza lo è la Juve di cui Moggi era uno dei massimi dirigenti.
Sul fatto che probabilmente anche altre squadre avrebbero dovuto essere punite posso anche essere d'accordo, ma la condanna alla Juve è SACROSANTA (e vi è pure andata bene).


----------



## Tom! (5 Dicembre 2012)

Dopo che aver letto che "la juve nel processo ordinario non è stata nemmeno nominata" e che l'importante è la parola "condanna" ma non importa di cosa, credo che non ci siano i margini di discussione.
Toh, Giraudo condannato ad 1 anno e 8 mesi, anche qui per voi l'importante è la parola "condanna", no? Sfortunatamente pian piano il castello inizia a scricchiolare, sono stati assolti tutti gli altri imputati del processo abbreviato.


----------



## forzajuve (5 Dicembre 2012)

Cioe se ho capito bene...Assolti tutti e condannato Giraudo?? Quibdi Giraudo e Moggi erano l associazione a delinquere da soli...e tutti gli altri assolti...hahahaha


----------



## Alex Keaton (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dopo che aver letto che "la juve nel processo ordinario non è stata nemmeno nominata" e che l'importante è la parola "condanna" ma non importa di cosa, credo che non ci siano i margini di discussione.
> Toh, Giraudo condannato ad 1 anno e 8 mesi, anche qui per voi l'importante è la parola "condanna", no? Sfortunatamente pian piano il castello inizia a scricchiolare, sono stati assolti tutti gli altri imputati del processo abbreviato.



Esattamente come a voi interessa la parola assoluzione.

No perchè se avessero assolto Giraudo avreste detto "eh, avete visto, è stato assolto!".

Ci prendete per scemi?


----------



## Alex Keaton (5 Dicembre 2012)

Antonio Conte (All. Spezia) ha scritto:


> Retrocedere così fa male però *mi fa capire cose che già sapevo*...Nel calcio si parla tanto, tutti sono bravi a parlare, adesso sembrava che i cattivi fossero fuori e che adesso ci fosse un calcio pulito, infatti siamo contenti tutti, evviva questo calcio pulito.



Così, per non dimenticare


----------



## Tom! (5 Dicembre 2012)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Così, per non dimenticare



E che ci sta da ricordare?


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dopo che aver letto che "la juve nel processo ordinario non è stata nemmeno nominata" e che l'importante è la parola "condanna" ma non importa di cosa, credo che non ci siano i margini di discussione.
> Toh, Giraudo condannato ad 1 anno e 8 mesi, anche qui per voi l'importante è la parola "condanna", no? Sfortunatamente pian piano il castello inizia a scricchiolare, sono stati assolti tutti gli altri imputati del processo abbreviato.



Quindi, se ho capito bene:

-Se la juve viene assolta, viene assolta. Tutto bene.
-Se viene condannato qualcuno della juve:
a) é lui, la juve non c'entra.
b) è una farsa.

Insomma, una vittoria free risk.


----------



## Alex Keaton (5 Dicembre 2012)

Edit, il video non va più


----------



## Liuk (5 Dicembre 2012)

Se qui qualcuno non conosce come funziona la giustizia ordinaria in Italia e non conosce il concetto di responsabilità personale non è un problema mio.

Che volete che vi dica. Forse sono io che sono sordo e in realtà sono stati tutti assolti.
O forse raccontate balle.

Condanna Processo Penale Calciopoli. - YouTube


----------



## Alex Keaton (5 Dicembre 2012)

SPECIALE NdP OPERAZIONE OFF-SIDE - La prima docu-fiction su Calciopoli - YouTube

http://www.gazzetta.it/Calcio/04-04...-alta-corte-dice-no-ricorso-91825508069.shtml

Ecco, ho trovato il film... Operazione Offside, godetevelo!


----------



## Alex Keaton (5 Dicembre 2012)

A proposito di partite vergognose... NON DIMENTICHIAMO


----------



## Tom! (6 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Quindi, se ho capito bene:
> 
> -Se la juve viene assolta, viene assolta. Tutto bene.
> -Se viene condannato qualcuno della juve:
> ...



Non ho detto questo.
Dico che se ve la menate con la GEA che manipolava il calciomercato citando la condanna, senza sapere che quell'accusa è caduta, non vi potete aspettare credibilità agli occhi di chi è informato.
Che poi vabbè, ho visto che vengono postati video della "docufiction" di la7, vabbè il fondo è stato raschiato, ho provato a ragionare ma non ho molto margine di manovra se queste sono i presupposti! 
Lasciamo stare, bonsoir.


----------



## Liuk (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non ho detto questo.
> Dico che se ve la menate con la GEA che manipolava il calciomercato citando la condanna, senza sapere che quell'accusa è caduta, non vi potete aspettare credibilità agli occhi di chi è informato.
> Che poi vabbè, ho visto che vengono postati video della "docufiction" di la7, vabbè il fondo è stato raschiato, ho provato a ragionare ma non ho molto margine di manovra se queste sono i presupposti!
> Lasciamo stare, bonsoir.



_Stranamente_ non puoi negare la questione delle schede svizzere, quindi tutti i proclami di complotti e punizioni ingiuste contro una Juve innocentissima vanno a farsi benedire.
Hai ragione, lascia stare e evita di coprirti di ridicolo.


----------



## Tom! (6 Dicembre 2012)

Liuk ha scritto:


> _Stranamente_ non puoi negare la questione delle schede svizzere, quindi tutti i proclami di complotti e punizioni ingiuste contro una Juve innocentissima vanno a farsi benedire.
> Hai ragione, lascia stare e evita di coprirti di ridicolo.



Guarda liuk, hai postato una serie indefinita di inesattezze e cose dette per sentito dire. So che sono su un forum milanista, ma anche tra di voi c'è gente che SA, e stai certo che per questi quello che si copre di ridicolo non sono io.

Cosa c'è da dire sulle schede svizzere, ho già detto che è l'unica arma di un'accusa che traballa. In ogni caso anche sulle schede svizzere si può dire tanto, come ad esempio che il criterio con il quale sono state associate le telefonate è assolutamente discutibile o che Moggi stesse usando le schede per la questione Telecom, magari temendo un montaggio ad arte di intercettazioni, cosa che poi è avvenuta con calciopoli.
Che poi schede svizzere per parlare con pochi, ormai sono stati assolti anche Pieri, Dondarini e Lanesi.


----------



## Liuk (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda liuk, hai postato una serie indefinita di inesattezze e cose dette per sentito dire. So che sono su un forum milanista, ma anche tra di voi c'è gente che SA, e stai certo che per questi quello che si copre di ridicolo non sono io.
> 
> Cosa c'è da dire sulle schede svizzere, ho già detto che è l'unica arma di un'accusa che traballa. In ogni caso anche sulle schede svizzere si può dire tanto, come ad esempio che il criterio con il quale sono state associate le telefonate è assolutamente discutibile o che Moggi stesse usando le schede per la questione Telecom, magari temendo un montaggio ad arte di intercettazioni, cosa che poi è avvenuta con calciopoli.
> Che poi schede svizzere per parlare con pochi, ormai sono stati assolti anche Pieri, Dondarini e Lanesi.



Puoi arrampicarti sugli specchi quanto vuoi, fatto sta che l'esistenza delle schede è documentata e ammessa dai diretti interessati.
Basta e avanza già questo per una condanna.
Moggi che regala le schede agli arbitri per difendersi da un complotto è talmente ridicola come idea che mi sorprende che qualcuno abbia il coraggio e la faccia tosta di sostenerla.
Oltretutto la stessa giudice Casoria nelle motivazioni delle sentenze si complimenta con i carabinieri responsabili delle indagini per il lavoro ineccepibile e certosino svolto per associare le schede alle celle telefoniche corrispondenti.
La Juve non è innocente.
Nessuna delle vostre balle la renderà mai innocente.
Oltretutto io ho citato sentenze e dati di fatto, non fantasiose ricostruzioni e supposizioni di "juventinovero" o "giulemanidallajuve".

Ps: Pieri e Dondarini saranno anche stati assolti... Moggi, Giraudo, Bergamo, Pairetto, Mazzini, De Sanctis, Racalbuto, Bertini e Dattilo invece no.

Quante altre volte dovranno essere condannati i vostri dirigenti perchè vi rassegniate all'idea che siano colpevoli?
Quanti altri ricorsi dovrete perdere?


----------



## Tom! (6 Dicembre 2012)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Puoi arrampicarti sugli specchi quanto vuoi, fatto sta che l'esistenza delle schede è documentata e ammessa dai diretti interessati.
> Basta e avanza già questo per una condanna.
> Moggi che regala le schede agli arbitri per difendersi da un complotto è talmente ridicola come idea che mi sorprende che qualcuno abbia il coraggio e la faccia tosta di sostenerla.
> Oltretutto la stessa giudice Casoria nelle motivazioni delle sentenze si complimenta con i carabinieri responsabili delle indagini per il lavoro ineccepibile e certosino svolto per associare le schede alle celle telefoniche corrispondenti.
> ...



Si è iniziato con Paparesta negli spogliatoi, poi si è passati alle ammonizioni mirate, poi ai sorteggi alterati, poi ai regali di orologi, poi alle cene, poi alla GEA che controlla il mercato e infine alla schede svizzere. E cosa di tutto questo è rimasto un argomento forte? Le schede svizzere, solo loro.
Ma queste non sono lo stesso una pistola fumante, visto che ipoteticamente Moggi le poteva usare per scambiarsi recensioni dei film visti al cinema (ovviamente è una provocazione).
Infatti nel primo grado del processo ordinario di Napoli si è detto che il campionato 2004/05 non è stato alterato e che quello 05/06 non è stato indagato nemmeno, ma resta il _tentativo_ di alterarlo. Mi spiace, ma questo ha detto la sentenza sui due campionati, controlla pure.

Ogni puntata di Calciopoli si vengono a scoprire nuovi dettagli di una vicenda che fa acqua da tutte le parti, però a te (voi?) questo non interessa. Non ti interessa sapere che ogni volta il piano di accusa si ridimensioni, né che vengano assolti imputati che per 6 anni hanno sofferto, oltre che aver perso il lavoro. 
Non sto dicendo che calciopoli è una balla, è tutto finito ed è tutto chiaro, ma sto dicendo che è una vicenda che ha mostrato solo una faccia e che la verità è ancora ben lontana, tant'è che ad ogni processo modifica il piano di accusa, ma vabbè, qui siamo rimasti nel 2006, e -come ho già scritto- vi va benissimo così.


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non ho detto questo.
> Dico che se ve la menate con la GEA che manipolava il calciomercato citando la condanna, senza sapere che quell'accusa è caduta, non vi potete aspettare credibilità agli occhi di chi è informato.
> Che poi vabbè, ho visto che vengono postati video della "docufiction" di la7, vabbè il fondo è stato raschiato, ho provato a ragionare ma non ho molto margine di manovra se queste sono i presupposti!
> Lasciamo stare, bonsoir.



No veramente io non la sto menando con nulla.
Al massimo io vedo degli scempi in campo e poi leggo e sento di telefonate, telefonate e telefonate, e di schede svizzere.
Come scrivi sotto, sono "l'unica arma di un'accusa che traballa".
Poi, leggo forte ironia sul filmato dell'operazione off side. Romanzato? Assolutamente sì. Le registrazioni sono originali? Assolutamente sì. Quindi, di che parliamo, che non ti piace la regia?

E' proprio questo il discorso:
se è contro la juve è una farsa.
se invece è pro juve "il castello si sta sgretolando".




Ma, con tutto il rispetto, cioè davvero a te sembra una robetta marginale che il massimo dirigente della juventus abbia rifilato delle schede svizzere per parlare con gli arbitri di mezza serie A? Seriamente?


----------



## Tom! (6 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No veramente io non la sto menando con nulla.
> Al massimo io vedo degli scempi in campo e poi leggo e sento di telefonate, telefonate e telefonate, e di schede svizzere.
> Come scrivi sotto, sono "l'unica arma di un'accusa che traballa".
> Poi, leggo forte ironia sul filmato dell'operazione off side. Romanzato? Assolutamente sì. Le registrazioni sono originali? Assolutamente sì. Quindi, di che parliamo, che non ti piace la regia?
> ...



No, non mi sembra marginale.
Certo, magari Moggi le usava per parlare di cose altamente illecite, ma non è scritto da nessuna parte che le cose sono andate così, questo fa parte dell'impianto accusatorio.
Ragioniamo dall'altra parte, dovete considerare tutta la schifezza che sta uscendo dal caso Telecom, dovete considerare che l'indagine è partita dall' Inter, che di mezzo c'è Tavaroli, che ci sono tante carte sospette a riguardo.
E' così assurdo pensare che il miglior (non "massimo") dirigente della serie a, conoscendo il nemico, volesse tutelarsi per evitare rogne? 
Però ripeto, su questo dovranno essere brave le difese, visto che il processo NON è finito.
Capirete però che ormai le schede svizzere sono l'unica cosa alla quale ci si può attaccare e che è rimasta originaria dal principio, anche perché..beh..non si sa niente di questi contatti.


----------



## Liuk (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Infatti nel primo grado del processo ordinario di Napoli si è detto che il campionato 2004/05 non è stato alterato e che quello 05/06 non è stato indagato nemmeno, *ma resta il tentativo di alterarlo*. Mi spiace, ma questo ha detto la sentenza sui due campionati, controlla pure.



A me basta questo.
Il tentativo di alterare una partita (o un campionato) è equivalente all'avvenuta alterazione ed è un'infrazione del codice di giustizia sportiva, quindi non cambia nulla dimostrare i risultati alterati una volta che se ne è dimostrato il tentativo (poi sul campo si è visto quanto "_non sono stati alterati i campionati_" ma vabbè...)
Quindi penalizzazione e retrocessione *giuste*.
Il 2005/2006 è stato revocato dal momento che la Juve dopo le telefonate del 2004/2005 sarebbe già dovuta essere penalizzata e quindi non sarebbe nemmeno dovuta essere in serie A nel 2005/2006.

Oltretutto le schede svizzere non sono state intercettate solo perchè se ne è accertata l'esistenza tra il 2005 e il 2006, ed era impossibile intercettare telefonate avvenute nel 2004/2005 su quelle stesse schede.
Ma sono sicuro che se le avessero intercettate te ne saresti uscito con una scusa del tipo "eh ma Moggi in realtà partecipava a uno spettacolo teatrale nella parte di un dirigente disonesto e gli arbitri lo stavano solo aiutando a ripetere le sue battute al telefono...".

Il fatto stesso che un dirigente di una squadra regali delle sim agli arbitri è *contro il regolamento*. E chiunque tranne gli juventini lo capisce che al telefono non parlavano di filosofia o di astrofisica, specialmente perchè i contatti erano più frequenti in prossimità delle partite.

Con la tua capacità di negare l'evidenza saresti capace di definire Al Capone un semplice evasore fiscale, visto che è stato arrestato ed incriminato solo per quello.


----------



## Tom! (6 Dicembre 2012)

Liuk ha scritto:


> A me basta questo.
> Il tentativo di alterare una partita (o un campionato) è equivalente all'avvenuta alterazione ed è un'infrazione del codice di giustizia sportiva, quindi non cambia nulla dimostrare i risultati alterati una volta che se ne è dimostrato il tentativo (poi sul campo si è visto quanto "_non sono stati alterati i campionati_" ma vabbè...)
> Quindi penalizzazione e retrocessione *giuste*.
> Il 2005/2006 è stato revocato dal momento che la Juve dopo le telefonate del 2004/2005 sarebbe già dovuta essere penalizzata e quindi non sarebbe nemmeno dovuta essere in serie A nel 2005/2006.
> ...



Dai, io non voglio fare certo l'avvocato difensore, però non mi sembra di starmi appellando ad assurdità.

Certo che beh, se il processo dice che quei due campionati si sono svolti regolarmente, permettete , a noi che ce li hanno tolti, di rivendicarli? 
Ma mettetevi nei nostri panni, mettete che al milan tolgono uno scudetto, lo danno ad un'altra squadra, vi buttano in serie B e poi venite a scoprire che quel campionato non ha avuto alterazioni, come la prendereste? 
In ogni caso, ripeto, c'è ancora tanto da dibattere in processo, ma credo che solo in cassazione si vedranno stravolgimenti, così vanno le cose.


----------



## Liuk (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dai, io non voglio fare certo l'avvocato difensore, però non mi sembra di starmi appellando ad assurdità.
> 
> Certo che beh, se il processo dice che quei due campionati si sono svolti regolarmente, permettete , a noi che ce li hanno tolti, di rivendicarli?
> Ma mettetevi nei nostri panni, mettete che al milan tolgono uno scudetto, lo danno ad un'altra squadra, vi buttano in serie B e poi venite a scoprire che quel campionato non ha avuto alterazioni, come la prendereste?
> In ogni caso, ripeto, c'è ancora tanto da dibattere in processo, ma credo che solo in cassazione si vedranno stravolgimenti, così vanno le cose.



Dire che Moggi regalava le schede svizzere agli arbitri, ma poi non le usava per parlare di calcio *E'* un'assurdità.
Solo nella vostra testa il processo ha detto che i campionati erano regolari. Se fossero stati regolari Moggi non sarebbe stato RADIATO dal calcio e tutti i suoi compagni di merende non sarebbero stati condannati.
Oltretutto (come ho già spiegato ma qui si fa finta di non capire) ci sono delle differenze tra la giustizia ordinaria e quella sportiva.
Per la giustizia ordinaria, nella costituzione italiana, non c'è da nessuna parte una legge che dice "è vietato parlare con un arbitro prima di una partita" oppure "è vietato alterare o tentare di alterare il regolare svolgimento di una partita o di un campionato". La giustizia ordinaria non va a vedere se un rigore era davvero rigore o se un'ammonizione era davvero ammonizione.
Quello è compito della giustizia sportiva, nel cui codice ci sono articoli che invece non esistono al codice della giustizia ordinaria (come appunto gli articoli sulla lealtà e probità dei tesserati. Oltretutto, visto che ti piace puntualizzare, la giustizia ordinaria non ha mai detto che i campionati si sono svolti regolarmente, bensì che l'avvenuta alterazione dei risultati non è certa e sarebbe meritevole di ulteriori indagini, ma il quadro probatorio raccolto è già più che sufficiente per una condanna.
Fatto sta che Moggi è stato condannato sia dalla giustizia sportiva (e anche la Juve) sia dalla giustizia ordinaria (5 anni e 4 mesi per associazione a delinquere). Tutti i ricorsi fatti da Moggi e dalla Juve a tutti gli organi possibili e immaginabili sono stati respinti. I fatti sono questi.

Infine (e mi ripeto per l'ennesima volta), quando il Genoa è stato retrocesso il campionato non era stato alterato, ma hanno beccato il presidente con una valigetta piena di soldi destinati agli avversari del Genoa. Quindi anche se il Genoa aveva guadagnato la promozione sul campo fino a quel momento la squadra è stata retrocessa all'ultimo posto in classifica (e questo non è il caso della Juve, visto che in quei campionati le alterazioni dei risultati si sono viste eccome - la partita Juve-Milan del 2004/2005 arbitrata da Bertini dopo che lo stesso Bertini aveva avuto contatti telefonici segreti con Moggi e Fabiani ce la ricordiamo tutti - Bertini poi condannato ad 1 anno e 3 mesi, ma _sicuramente_ anche lui è una povera vittima del sistema).
Eppure non sento i tifosi del Genoa berciare "promossi sul campo".
L'unica cosa sbagliata è stata assegnare lo scudetto a tavolino all'Inter senza prima accertare con sicurezza le eventuali colpe della squadra nerazzurra.

Ps: ma quale cassazione, stai tranquillo che porteranno il processo avanti fino alla prescrizione.. così qualche gonzo tuo collega di tifo potrà andare in giro a dire che Moggi non è stato condannato e quindi è innocente...


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (6 Dicembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> "Sulla maglia preferirei la terza stella alla scritta trenta sul campo".
> 
> Il fatto che la Juve sia sempre al centro delle polemiche infastidisce Pirlo. "Sono pesanti da sopportare, lo confesso. Tornare a vincere significa tornare a dar fastidio. Dopo Calciopoli tutti immaginano che ci sia sempre qualcosa dietro i nostri successi. In realtà noi sappiamo che sono frutto di sacrificio e applicazione. Però fa male sentire certi discorsi"
> 
> ...




Perdonami se ti correggo, ma in realtà sarebbero DUE!


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (6 Dicembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Da capire dove sputa e su cosa sputa, non trova spazio e logicamente vuole cambiare, se necessario.
> 
> *Io comunque non ho mai visto uno che dalla Juve, passato alle milanesi o ad altre squadre, ne abbia mai sparlato male non ammettendo i propri successi con quella maglia.
> Vedi Ibrahimovic (pur essendo un mercenario), lo stesso Zambrotta, Vieira, Cannavaro & C. bella.
> ...



Si certo, me li vedo Capello, Ibra o zambrotta che dicono "Si è vero quegli scudetti la juve li ha rubati!". Gli anni delle "pippe" come dici tu, sono solo serviti a dimostrare quanto valete senza aiutini...cioè NIENTE!.


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> No, non mi sembra marginale.
> Certo, magari Moggi le usava per parlare di cose altamente illecite, ma non è scritto da nessuna parte che le cose sono andate così, questo fa parte dell'impianto accusatorio.
> Ragioniamo dall'altra parte, dovete considerare tutta la schifezza che sta uscendo dal caso Telecom, dovete considerare che l'indagine è partita dall' Inter, che di mezzo c'è Tavaroli, che ci sono tante carte sospette a riguardo.
> *E' così assurdo pensare che il miglior (non "massimo") dirigente della serie a, conoscendo il nemico, volesse tutelarsi per evitare rogne? *
> ...



In primis, non negherò mai l'evidenza che l'inter c'era e c'è dentro fino al collo.
In secundis, riguardo al bold, sì, è assurdo. E' assurdo nel momento in cui la juve finiva sempre davanti e non aveva certo bisogno di tutelarsi dall'inter, che invischiata o meno con gli arbitri aveva una squadra di una scarsità UNICA. Potrei ancora capire una tesi difensiva volta a dire "La juve voleva difendersi dal Milan". Potrei ancora capirla. Ma dall'inter proprio no. Dal dopo Ceccarini, la juve non ha mai rischiato nulla, se non annate allucinanti come quella del 5 maggio, dove fece tutto l'inter.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tom! ha scritto:


> Dai, io non voglio fare certo l'avvocato difensore, però non mi sembra di starmi appellando ad assurdità.
> 
> Certo che beh, se il processo dice che quei due campionati si sono svolti regolarmente, permettete , a noi che ce li hanno tolti, di rivendicarli?
> Ma mettetevi nei nostri panni, *mettete che al milan tolgono uno scudetto, lo danno ad un'altra squadra, vi buttano in serie B e poi venite a scoprire che quel campionato non ha avuto alterazioni, come la prendereste? *
> In ogni caso, ripeto, c'è ancora tanto da dibattere in processo, ma credo che solo in cassazione si vedranno stravolgimenti, così vanno le cose.



Guarda, ci sei andato vicino. Solo che ce ne hanno tolti due, ci hanno fatto passare per ladri, e in più negli anni successivi se ne usciti con lo smoking bianco. E, aggiunto a questo, si apre una guerra fra chi ci ha rubato gli scudi prima e chi ha rubato dopo, con noi, in mezzo, cornuti e mazziati.


----------



## DR_1 (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Si certo, me li vedo Capello, Ibra o zambrotta che dicono "Si è vero quegli scudetti la juve li ha rubati!". Gli anni delle "pippe" come dici tu, *sono solo serviti a dimostrare quanto valete senza aiutini...cioè NIENTE!*.



Antijuventino medio strikes again


----------



## Tom! (6 Dicembre 2012)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Dire che Moggi regalava le schede svizzere agli arbitri, ma poi non le usava per parlare di calcio *E'* un'assurdità.
> Solo nella vostra testa il processo ha detto che i campionati erano regolari. Se fossero stati regolari Moggi non sarebbe stato RADIATO dal calcio e tutti i suoi compagni di merende non sarebbero stati condannati.
> Oltretutto (come ho già spiegato ma qui si fa finta di non capire) ci sono delle differenze tra la giustizia ordinaria e quella sportiva.
> Per la giustizia ordinaria, nella costituzione italiana, non c'è da nessuna parte una legge che dice "è vietato parlare con un arbitro prima di una partita" oppure "è vietato alterare o tentare di alterare il regolare svolgimento di una partita o di un campionato". La giustizia ordinaria non va a vedere se un rigore era davvero rigore o se un'ammonizione era davvero ammonizione.
> ...




-Preziosi aveva alterato una partita. C'erano i soldi in mezzo, una cosa di una gravità inaudita.
Ciò in calciopoli non è mai successo.

-Per favore non parliamo della giustizia sportiva, che quella fu una pagina tremenda. Però devi avere chiaro che la giustizia sportiva è un procedimento sommario e per lo più delle volte ingiusto (vedi scommessopoli con Conte e altri che stanno pagando senza motivo), nel penale si ha il tempo di approfondire. Per dire, nello sportivo ha un ruolo fondamentale il caso Paparesta negli spogliatoi.
Insomma, lo sportivo lasciamolo lì che è meglio.

-Cosa vuol dire il "l'alterazione non è certa" (al quale hai dato una chiara accezione colpevolista)?
Vuol dire che non ci sono prove che dicano che ci sia stata alterazione. Fine. Questo è il punto al quale siamo arrivati oggi.
Aspettiamo gli altri appelli.




Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In primis, non negherò mai l'evidenza che l'inter c'era e c'è dentro fino al collo.
> In secundis, riguardo al bold, sì, è assurdo. E' assurdo nel momento in cui la juve finiva sempre davanti e non aveva certo bisogno di tutelarsi dall'inter, che invischiata o meno con gli arbitri aveva una squadra di una scarsità UNICA. Potrei ancora capire una tesi difensiva volta a dire "La juve voleva difendersi dal Milan". Potrei ancora capirla. Ma dall'inter proprio no. Dal dopo Ceccarini, la juve non ha mai rischiato nulla, se non annate allucinanti come quella del 5 maggio, dove fece tutto l'inter.



No aspe', io quando ho scritto _"E' così assurdo pensare che il miglior (non "massimo") dirigente della serie a, conoscendo il nemico, volesse tutelarsi per evitare rogne?"_ intendevo tutelarsi da Telecom, non dalla squadra Inter, ben lontana da incutere timore.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (6 Dicembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Antijuventino medio strikes again



è un dato di fatto bello mio  Dal 2007 al 2012 avete fatto ridere i *****. Poi avete cominciato a piangere e stracciare le palle a tutti professandovi vittime di chissà quale complotto, continuando a fare dichiarazioni del tipo "la juve chiede 400 milioni di danni!!". Il risultato è che finalmente si è deciso che la juve non poteva continuare a non vincere...tranquillo che adesso è il vostro turno di vincere 6/7 scudetti di fila.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2012)

io chiuderei il topic invece che continuare a intrattenere chi si faceva e continua a farsi con piacere beffe di noi (che poi è anche l'unica ragione per cui gli juventini vengono qua) pensando che siamo fessi... 

è un discorso senza fine...


----------



## Alex Keaton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> -Cosa vuol dire il "l'alterazione non è certa" (al quale hai dato una chiara accezione colpevolista)?
> Vuol dire che non ci sono prove che dicano che ci sia stata alterazione. Fine. Questo è il punto al quale siamo arrivati oggi.
> Aspettiamo gli altri appelli.



Qui vi volevo.

La sentenza dice che "l'alterazione non è certa oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio".

Perchè questa frase la si fa passare con "il campionato non è stato alterato"? La cosa è MOLTO differente.


----------



## Tom! (6 Dicembre 2012)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Qui vi volevo.
> 
> La sentenza dice che "l'alterazione non è certa oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio".
> 
> Perchè questa frase la si fa passare con "il campionato non è stato alterato"? La cosa è MOLTO differente.



Ti riporto la parte interessata, direttamente dalle motivazioni.

Il processo _"Non ha in verità dato conferma del procurato effetto di alterazione del risultato finale del campionato di calcio 2004-2005 a beneficio di questo o quel contendente, ma appaiono sufficienti le parole pronunciate nelle conversazioni intercettate, nel cumulo con il contatto telefonico ammantato di clandestinità rappresentato dall'uso di schede straniere, per integrare gli estremi del reato di frode sportiva che, ricordano i giudici, è un reato di tentativo."_

.. _sul versante passivo, il tribunale stima che non può essere accolta la domanda nei confronti del responsabile civile Juventus S.p.A., sotto il profilo della frattura del rapporto organico con il datore di lavoro, generata dall'esercizio da parte dell'imputato Moggi di un potere personale avente manifestazioni esteriori esorbitanti dall'appartenenza alla società, noto come tale ai competitori, messi infatti in allarme, così come ampiamente dimostrato dagli atti del processo, dalle caratteristiche del suo potere, da tutti indistintamente i competitori premieramente collegato all'universo dei calciatori rappresentati dalla GEA. 
Né può essere trascurato il dato del ridimensionamento della portata dell'accusa che deriva dalla parzialità con la quale sono state vagliate le vicende del campionato 2004-2005, per correre dietro soltanto ai misfatti di Moggi, dei quali sono state accertate modalità, quanto alle frodi sportive, al limite di sussistenza del reato di tentativo, con conseguente ulteriore difficoltà dell'aggancio alla responsabilità del datore di lavoro, fornitore dell'occasione all'azione criminosa."
_

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> è un dato di fatto bello mio  Dal 2007 al 2012 avete fatto ridere i *****. Poi avete cominciato a piangere e stracciare le palle a tutti professandovi vittime di chissà quale complotto, continuando a fare dichiarazioni del tipo "la juve chiede 400 milioni di danni!!". Il risultato è che finalmente si è deciso che la juve non poteva continuare a non vincere...tranquillo che adesso è il vostro turno di vincere 6/7 scudetti di fila.



Abbiamo fatto ridere i polli perché avevamo una società indecente e incompetente.
Nel 2011 abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare una volta risaliti in serie A e infatti nel 2012 abbiamo vinto lo scudetto, siamo arrivati in finale della coppa italia e abbiamo vinto la supercoppa, il tutto totalizzando una sola sconfitta in tutta la stagione.
Che analogie ci sono tra la juve di Cobolli Gigli, Alessio Secco (ugh..) e ranieri/ferrara/zaccheroni con questa di Agnelli, Paratici, Marotta e Conte?


----------



## Liuk (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> -Preziosi aveva alterato una partita. C'erano i soldi in mezzo, una cosa di una gravità inaudita.
> Ciò in calciopoli non è mai successo.



In Calciopoli c'era un dirigente di una società che parlava al telefono quasi quotidianamente con designatori e arbitri, a cui aveva regalato delle schede telefoniche in segreto.

*Anche questa è una cosa di una gravità inaudita.*

La Juve è stata punita perchè un suo dirigente si è macchiato di FRODE SPORTIVA.

Non esiste che la giustizia sia ingiusta solo quando punisce voi mentre invece va tutto bene quando punisce o indaga gli altri.

Senza contare il fatto che se non si accettano le sentenze dei tribunali allora vale tutto, si può dire che Berlusconi è un santo perchè non è stato mai condannato e se per caso viene condannato è colpa dei giudici comunisti.
Il livello delle tue argomentazioni è più o meno quello.

Lo stesso stralcio della sentenza che hai riportato si può tradurre con: "La certezza non ce l'abbiamo, ma se sono state regalate le schede in segreto e sentendo quello che si dicevano nelle intercettazioni, per lo meno siamo sicuri che ci abbiano provato a falsare il campionato. Già questo è un reato ed è più che sufficiente per la condanna per frode sportiva, indipendentemente se i risultati sono stati falsati o meno".

La parte che dice "è provato che i campionati erano regolari" non c'è e nessun giudice lo ha mai affermato.


----------



## Tom! (6 Dicembre 2012)

Liuk ha scritto:


> In Calciopoli c'era un dirigente di una società che parlava al telefono quasi quotidianamente con designatori e arbitri, a cui aveva regalato delle schede telefoniche in segreto.
> 
> *Anche questa è una cosa di una gravità inaudita.*
> 
> ...




Non so perché ci tieni a voler sostenere che per me "la sentenza è una farsa". Sto dicendo da pagine che la sentenza Moggi e quella Giraudo stanno ridimensionando il quadro e, pezzo per pezzo, smontando il teorema del 2006.
Il processo non è finito perché siamo al primo appello nel processo ordinario.


----------



## Liuk (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non so perché ci tieni a voler sostenere che per me "la sentenza è una farsa". Sto dicendo da pagine che la sentenza Moggi e quella Giraudo stanno ridimensionando il quadro e, pezzo per pezzo, smontando il teorema del 2006.
> Il processo non è finito perché siamo al primo appello nel processo ordinario.



Il punto è uno solo. La Juve e Moggi non sono innocenti, e quindi non hanno nessun titolo per rivendicare dei campionati giocati mentre fuori dal campo venivano messi in atto comportamenti irregolari. Al massimo possono chiedere che lo scudetto non sia assegnato all'Inter e venga revocato, ma niente di più.

Tu pensi che alla fine del processo saranno magicamente scagionati?
Che le schede svizzere (ammesse dai diretti interessati) spariranno?
Che le intercettazioni saranno dimenticate o insabbiate?
Se non ci sono prove e indizi pesanti, perchè non sono stati assolti tutti già al primo appello?
Se la Juve era innocente, perchè nel processo sportivo l'avvocato del club bianconero ha chiesto la serie B ritenendola una punizione equa al posto della serie C?
Se la Juve era innocente vuole forse dire che tutti i responsabili della giustizia sportiva e tutti i responsabili della giustizia ordinaria sono antijuventini?

Secondo me un dirigente che fa quello che ha fatto Moggi per anni è un male per lo sport pulito e sono contento che non faccia più parte del mondo del calcio.


----------



## forzajuve (6 Dicembre 2012)

E vero che Elkanopoli si sta ridimensionando ma purtroppo non credo che verranno assolti....il problema e che non possono ribaltare tutto succederebbe un casino...ma poi ricordiamoci che tutta sta farsa e partita dalla nostra proprieta...


----------



## Alex Keaton (6 Dicembre 2012)

A parte che la sentenza sportiva è stata quella che VOI avete chiesto (B+penalizzazione, peraltro penalizzazione ridicola... e la presa per il **** finale al Milan, che restava a -8 perchè "non precludeva il conseguimento dei più alti risultati sportivi". Ma **********), ora vi lamentate?
E perchè se una sentenza vi da ragione dite che è stata smontana e se vi da torto è una farsa?


----------



## Tom! (6 Dicembre 2012)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Il punto è uno solo. La Juve e Moggi non sono innocenti, e quindi non hanno nessun titolo per rivendicare dei campionati giocati mentre fuori dal campo venivano messi in atto comportamenti irregolari. Al massimo possono chiedere che lo scudetto non sia assegnato all'Inter e venga revocato, ma niente di più.
> 
> Tu pensi che alla fine del processo saranno magicamente scagionati?
> Che le schede svizzere (ammesse dai diretti interessati) spariranno?
> ...



Non so se saranno scagionati.
Ho detto che c'è un processo che ha ridimensionato tutto, ma di certo non voglio far diventare questo topic un'aula di tribunale.

Parlavo del fatto che non ci sono prove che quel campionato sia stato alterato e che quindi, la juve lo ha meritato sul campo, questo evince dalla sentenza, tutto qua.

Sull'avvocato della juve, vorrei ricordare che gli avvocati, di fronte a casi di gravi crimini, chiedono assoluzioni, mentre nel caso della juve nel 2006 il suo avvocato chiese la "clemenza" e vorrei sempre ricordare che la juve non è andata al tar all'epoca ritirandosi, strano no? Ci sono faccende che né io né voi immaginate.
Non so come fate a vedere tutto limpido.
Davvero, per voi è stato tutto così limpido? Cioè per voi le cose sono riassumibili in:
_Moggi e la juve rubavano, li hanno scoperti con le intercettazioni, Moggi dava le schede svizzere per corrempere gli arbitri, si falsificavano i sorteggi, la gea comandava il mercato, c'erano le ammonizioni miratate, c'è un processo sportivo dove alla juve va benissimo di andare in B piuttosto che in C, la juve va in B._
Fine? Tutto qua, tutto limpido? Bah.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> A parte che la sentenza sportiva è stata quella che VOI avete chiesto (B+penalizzazione, peraltro penalizzazione ridicola... e la presa per il **** finale al Milan, che restava a -8 perchè "non precludeva il conseguimento dei più alti risultati sportivi". Ma **********), ora vi lamentate?
> *E perchè se una sentenza vi da ragione dite che è stata smontana e se vi da torto è una farsa?*



Ma tipo quando? 
Ma perché la sentenza di Conte come la giudichi?


----------



## Alex Keaton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma tipo quando?
> Ma perché la sentenza di Conte come la giudichi?



E l'associazione a delinquere su Moggi? e non dirmi "eh ma ribalteranno tutto"

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tom! ha scritto:


> Parlavo del fatto che non ci sono prove che quel campionato sia stato alterato e che quindi, la juve lo ha meritato sul campo, questo evince dalla sentenza, tutto qua.



Scusa ma è un discorso del piffero. Non ci sono prove non vuol dire che è stato pulito eh, ma non vuol dire per nulla. Vuol dire che non ci sono prove certe che lo provino


----------



## Tom! (6 Dicembre 2012)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> E l'associazione a delinquere su Moggi? e non dirmi "eh ma ribalteranno tutto"
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




E allora non ci sono prove sul fatto che Galliani non decidesse quello che diceva Meani, no? Se sì, benvenuti in serie B.


----------



## Alex Keaton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ritorno al caso Genoa:

FATTI: Il 14 giugno, i carabinieri fermarono nei pressi di Cogliate un'auto su cui viaggiava Giuseppe Pagliara, dirigente del Venezia. Durante la perquisizione, vennero ritrovati 250.000 euro.

DIFESA DEL GENOA: 
-Era stata rinvenuta una busta gialla formato A4 contenente un modulo di contratto di vendita intestato al Genoa CFC che riguardava il giocatore paraguaiano Ruben Maldonado e 250.000 euro: i Carabinieri chiesero a Pagliara da dove provenivano tutti quei soldi, e Pagliara rispose di essere un dirigente del Venezia, e di avere appena venduto al Genoa il giocatore, e i 250.000 euro sarebbero stati un anticipo della somma pattuita.

ACCUSA: 
-Il contratto di compravendita del cartellino di Maldonado non era redatto su modulo federale utile ai fini fiscali

-Ci fu un'intercettazione di una telefonata tra lo stesso Enrico Preziosi e Franco Dal Cin (ex Presidente ed ex proprietario del Venezia), nella quale il presidente rossoblù chiedeva al presidente del Venezia di disputare una partita regolare di fine campionato tra la prima in classifica e l'ultima, senza particolare acredine.

-Il portiere veneziano Lejsal, che era stato il migliore dei suoi, venne sostituito alla fine del primo tempo dopo aver subito un colpo alla mano; secondo alcuni l'infortunio era solo di lieve entità, mentre secondo altri si trattava di un normale avvicendamento per far esordire in serie B un giovane che ha il ruolo di secondo nei pochi minuti dell'ultima giornata rimasti a disposizione prima della retrocessione, come spesso accade in tutti i campionati

Il Genoa passò dal primo all'ultimo posto, fondamentalmente retrocedendo di due categorie... C'è una prova che certifichi l'avvenuto misfatto? Secondo me NO. 
Ma c'è qualcuno così ******* da pensare che la valigetta di soldi fosse per Maldonado???




Tom! ha scritto:


> E allora non ci sono prove sul fatto che Galliani non decidesse quello che diceva Meani, no? Se sì, benvenuti in serie B.



Allora possiamo dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, tanto che ce frega


----------



## Tom! (6 Dicembre 2012)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> E l'associazione a delinquere su Moggi? e non dirmi "eh ma ribalteranno tutto"



Dalle. 
Dal 2006 la situazione è cambiata molto, davvero molto. Punto. Il processo è in corso.


----------



## Alex Keaton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Poi ripeto un concetto che agli Juventini non capiscono: noi siamo stati passati sotto inchiesta per tre partite: una come presunti "monovratori" (Milan-Chievo), due come vittime (Milan-Brescia e Siena-Milan), voi sotto inchiesta per 7 partite, con la "Triade" che interveniva in prima persona e interferenze in altre partite (vedi quelle della Fiorentina con "Vi salvate, te lo dico io" (cit. Luciano Moggi a Della Valle)
Se noi meritavamo la B, la Juve MINIMO doveva scendere in C1. Ma minimo, minimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Dicembre 2012)

La Juve non puo' riavere i tioli 05-06.Giuridicamente,in base al codice sportivo,cio' non puo' avvenire.E' incontrovertibile,non c'è nulla su cui discutere!


----------



## Tom! (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sul discorso Genoa, non entro nel merito, non conosco i fatti se non in modo generale, quindi non mi permetto di approfondire, il processo lì mi sembra chiuso.

Comunque Alex avevamo scritto questo:

_Io scrivo:
Parlavo del fatto che non ci sono prove che quel campionato sia stato alterato e che quindi, la juve lo ha meritato sul campo, questo evince dalla sentenza, tutto qua.
_
Tu scrivi:
Scusa ma è un discorso del piffero. Non ci sono prove non vuol dire che è stato pulito eh, ma non vuol dire per nulla. Vuol dire che non ci sono prove certe che lo provino

_Io scrivo:
E allora non ci sono prove sul fatto che Galliani non decidesse quello che diceva Meani, no? Se sì, benvenuti in serie B.
_
Tu scrivi:
Allora possiamo dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, tanto che ce frega.


Ti sei contraddetto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Poi ripeto un concetto che agli Juventini non capiscono: noi siamo stati passati sotto inchiesta per tre partite: una come presunti "monovratori" (Milan-Chievo), due come vittime (Milan-Brescia e Siena-Milan), voi sotto inchiesta per 7 partite, con la "Triade" che interveniva in prima persona e interferenze in altre partite (vedi quelle della Fiorentina con "Vi salvate, te lo dico io" (cit. Luciano Moggi a Della Valle)
> Se noi meritavamo la B, la Juve MINIMO doveva scendere in C1. Ma minimo, minimo.



Ma quella intercettazioni cosa dimostra? Scusate i sofismi, ma voglio farvi capire che i vostri ragionamenti sull'argomento sono acqua in uno scolapasta.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Intervengo per ribadire il rispetto reciproco delle opinioni e il rispetto del regolamento del forum che vieta parolacce e frasi offensive. Mi raccomando*


----------



## Alex Keaton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Sul discorso Genoa, non entro nel merito, non conosco i fatti se non in modo generale, quindi non mi permetto di approfondire, il processo lì mi sembra chiuso.
> 
> Comunque Alex avevamo scritto questo:
> 
> ...



Io non capisco cosa sarebbe dovuto uscire di più per condannarvi. Ci sono le SIM, le intercettazioni, le partite...


----------



## Tom! (6 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Intervengo per ribadire il rispetto reciproco delle opinioni e il rispetto del regolamento del forum che vieta parolacce e frasi offensive. Mi raccomando*



Don't worry, confrontro tranquillo tra persone che seguono il calcio...ma pur sempre persone! Non mi piacciono gli estremismi del tifo


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Don't worry, confrontro tranquillo tra persone che seguono il calcio...ma pur sempre persone! Non mi piacciono gli estremismi del tifo



Bravo. Siccome ho visto che il topic sta avendo molto seguito e non riuscendo a leggermi per filo e per segno tutti i post ho voluto lanciare un "monito" a voi utenti. Ma a parte qualche parolaccia, che ripeto sono vietate dal regolamento, devo dire che la discussione sta andando bene


----------



## Tom! (6 Dicembre 2012)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Io non capisco cosa sarebbe dovuto uscire di più per condannarvi. Ci sono le SIM, le intercettazioni, le partite...




Il fatto è che non è solo questo.
C'era paparesta nello spogliatoio con Moggi accusato di sequestro di persona, c'erano i sorteggi truccati, c'era la GEA che comandava tutto, c'erano decine e decine di arbitri corrotti.
Di questo è rimasto davvero poco. Poi sì, ci sono altri tasselli.


----------



## Liuk (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che non è solo questo.
> C'era paparesta nello spogliatoio con Moggi accusato di sequestro di persona, c'erano i sorteggi truccati, c'era la GEA che comandava tutto, c'erano decine e decine di arbitri corrotti.
> Di questo è rimasto davvero poco. Poi sì, ci sono altri tasselli.



Eh si, ci sono altri tasselli, le intercettazioni, le sim.. mannaggia...

E' come se mi accusassero di rapina, stupro e omicidio.. poi mi assolvono per la rapina ma mi condannano per lo stupro e per l'omicidio... posso andare in giro a testa alta perchè parte dell'accusa è caduta e, anche se in primo grado mi hanno condannato perchè ci sono le mie impronte sulle scene del crimine e il mio dna sul cadavere, finchè il processo è ancora in corso io sono innocente e posso essere ottimista sull'assoluzione finale perchè l'accusa si sta ridimensionando.


----------



## Tom! (7 Dicembre 2012)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Eh si, ci sono altri tasselli, le intercettazioni, le sim.. mannaggia...
> 
> E' come se mi accusassero di rapina, stupro e omicidio.. poi mi assolvono per la rapina ma mi condannano per lo stupro e per l'omicidio... posso andare in giro a testa alta perchè parte dell'accusa è caduta e, anche se in primo grado mi hanno condannato perchè ci sono le mie impronte sulle scene del crimine e il mio dna sul cadavere, finchè il processo è ancora in corso io sono innocente e posso essere ottimista sull'assoluzione finale perchè l'accusa si sta ridimensionando.



Che intercettazioni? Mi dici un'intercettazione che dimostra una frode sportiva? 
Te l'ho detto, per quanto mi riguardo le sim svizzere sono rimaste l'unico ostacolo, se gli avvocati sono bravi si potrà superare.
Almeno ammetti che rispetto al 2006 la situazione è decisamente differente?No perché quello è il punto sul quale noi juventini ci mettiamo le mani nei capelli.


----------



## S T B (7 Dicembre 2012)

a me non manca pirlo. Certo che non andava fatto andare alla juve, ma lui è uno di loro ormai e non possiamo farci niente. E' chiaro che quando sei alla juve non puoi dire che gli scudetti sono 28 e gli altri son rubati. Quando diventi un calciatore la squadra che tifi da bambino non conta più. E' un grande giocatore, ma quello che ha vinto con noi gli auguro di non vincerlo alla rube. Mi dispiace, ma stimo molto Nesta, Seedorf, Gattuso e Inzaghi... se pirlo ci teneva alla maglia se ne andava all'estero, ora è solo uno dei tanti che ha indossato la maglia del milan e poi ci ha sputato sopra...


----------



## Alex Keaton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Che intercettazioni? Mi dici un'intercettazione che dimostra una frode sportiva?
> Te l'ho detto, per quanto mi riguardo le sim svizzere sono rimaste l'unico ostacolo, se gli avvocati sono bravi si potrà superare.



è un commento allucinante. La sim sono prove... a voi non interessa la realtà dei fatti ma solo quello che dirà la magistratura.

"le sim sono l'ultimo ostacolo". No ragazzo, le sim sono la pistola fumante in mano a Moggi


----------



## Liuk (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Che intercettazioni? Mi dici un'intercettazione che dimostra una frode sportiva?
> Te l'ho detto, per quanto mi riguardo le sim svizzere sono rimaste l'unico ostacolo, se gli avvocati sono bravi si potrà superare.
> Almeno ammetti che rispetto al 2006 la situazione è decisamente differente?No perché quello è il punto sul quale noi juventini ci mettiamo le mani nei capelli.



Senza offesa, ma lo leggi quello che scrivi? "_se gli avvocati saranno bravi_"??? questo è il modo di parlare dei delinquenti!! qui non si tratta più di essere innocenti o colpevoli, ma solo degli avvocati allora... quindi se un assassino ha un avvocato bravo è giusto che sia in libertà? (che poi le schede svizzere sono state ammesse dai diretti interessati, Moggi e arbitri compresi)
Per di più in una intercettazione tra Bergamo e De Sanctis i due parlano di Moggi e della sua volontà di creare un canale di comunicazione priviegiato con gli arbitri. 
Rispetto al 2006 sono cadute solo le accuse su Paparesta nello spogliatoio e sulle palline dei sorteggi truccati (le griglie dei possibili arbitri da sorteggiare venivano comunque discusse e concordate al telefono).
Gli arbitri colpevoli e condannati c'erano allora e ci sono ancora.
Moggi e Giraudo colpevoli c'erano e ci sono ancora.
Le schede svizzere c'erano e ci sono ancora.

L'unica speranza di Moggi & Co. è qualche cavillo processuale oppure trascinare il processo fino alla prescrizione. Esattamente come fanno i delinquenti e chi sa di essere colpevole.


----------



## Tom! (7 Dicembre 2012)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, ma lo leggi quello che scrivi? "_se gli avvocati saranno bravi_"??? questo è il modo di parlare dei delinquenti!! qui non si tratta più di essere innocenti o colpevoli, ma solo degli avvocati allora... quindi se un assassino ha un avvocato bravo è giusto che sia in libertà? (che poi le schede svizzere sono state ammesse dai diretti interessati, Moggi e arbitri compresi)
> Per di più in una intercettazione tra Bergamo e De Sanctis i due parlano di Moggi e della sua volontà di creare un canale di comunicazione priviegiato con gli arbitri.
> Rispetto al 2006 sono cadute solo le accuse su Paparesta nello spogliatoio e sulle palline dei sorteggi truccati (le griglie dei possibili arbitri da sorteggiare venivano comunque discusse e concordate al telefono).
> Gli arbitri colpevoli e condannati c'erano allora e ci sono ancora.
> ...



Sai quanti sono gli arbitri ancora in processo? Due. De Santis e Bertini. Lo sai quante vite sono state rovinate per accuse infondate come le tue? Tante.
Ma vabbè, tu sei ancora rimasto alle "griglie concordate per telefono", di che parliamo..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> è un commento allucinante. La sim sono prove... a voi non interessa la realtà dei fatti ma solo quello che dirà la magistratura.
> 
> "le sim sono l'ultimo ostacolo". No ragazzo, le sim sono la pistola fumante in mano a Moggi



Dove sta scritto che parlassero di cose illecite?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Si ma alla fine qualcuno mi spieghi il perche' del SIM svizzere.Perche' Moggi non usava una linea semplice e diretta???Aveva qualcosa da nascondere???Dai ancora che difendono Moggi,ma che storia,ma lo fanno anche con convinzione!


----------



## Tom! (7 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si ma alla fine qualcuno mi spieghi il perche' del SIM svizzere.Perche' Moggi non usava una linea semplice e diretta???Aveva qualcosa da nascondere???Dai ancora che difendono Moggi,ma che storia,ma lo fanno anche con convinzione!



Telecom e Moratti. 
Preoccupazione che alla fine si è dimostrata fondata.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Si,ma se uno non ha nulla da nascondere,a qualsiasi cristiano sulla Terra,non va a certo ad usare SIM svizzere.E' palese che volesse nascondere qualcosa!


----------



## Tom! (7 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si,ma se uno non ha nulla da nascondere,a qualsiasi cristiano sulla Terra,non va a certo ad usare SIM svizzere.E' palese che volesse nascondere qualcosa!



Voleva evitare intercettazioni tagliate ad arte per creare calciopoli, cosa che è avvenuta, voleva evitare di essere ascoltato dalla concorrenza.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Voleva evitare intercettazioni tagliate ad arte per creare calciopoli, cosa che è avvenuta, voleva evitare di essere ascoltato dalla concorrenza.



Ah quindi gia' prevedeva un possibile processo e quant'altro???Io dico che sto mafioso ha fatto la fine che si meritava,per quante ne ha combinate nel mondo del calcio(i casi Miccoli e Cannavaro hanno fatto storia)!


----------



## Liuk (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Sai quanti sono gli arbitri ancora in processo? Due. De Santis e Bertini. Lo sai quante vite sono state rovinate per accuse infondate come le tue? Tante.
> Ma vabbè, tu sei ancora rimasto alle "griglie concordate per telefono", di che parliamo..



Le accuse saranno infondate nel momento in cui Moggi, Bergamo e gli altri dovessero essere assolti con formula piena, non sono infondate perchè lo dice un tifoso juventino su un forum. Per il momento le accuse sono solidissime e Moggi è stato condannato insieme a tutti i suoi compari. Oltretutto ti sei dimenticato Racalbuto e Dattilo tra gli arbitri.

Quando parlo di griglie concordate per telefono parlo di questo:
Calciopoli :Telefonata Moggi - Bergamo per le designazioni - YouTube
Oppure anche qui va tutto bene ed è tutto normale e Moggi si stava solo difendendo dalla Telecom?
Questa è una normale telefonata tra un dirigente e un designatore secondo te?
Non c'è proprio nulla di "quantomeno sconveniente" per usare un eufemismo?
Perchè non esistono telefonate simili tra i designatori e gli altri dirigenti della serie A?
(oltretutto parli di intercettazioni tagliate ad arte e di complotto organizzato dalla Telecom, in questo caso le prove certe ed inoppugnabili dove sono? o le tue sono solo chiacchiere e supposizioni?)
Se poi voleva non essere ascoltato dalla concorrenza, perchè regalare le schede agli arbitri? Lo avrei capito se per mantenere il segreto delle operazioni di calciomercato le avesse regalate a procuratori o ai suoi collaboratori, ma che motivo può avere un dirigente di una squadra di calcio per voler parlare in segreto con arbitri e designatori?



Tom! ha scritto:


> Dove sta scritto che parlassero di cose illecite?


Quindi non c'è nulla di male a regalare schede telefoniche in segreto agli arbitri?
Basta non far scoprire cosa ci si dice e va tutto bene?
Ok.
Non fa una piega.
Ma per favore.


----------



## Tom! (7 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ah quindi gia' prevedeva un possibile processo e quant'altro???Io dico che sto mafioso ha fatto la fine che si meritava,per quante ne ha combinate nel mondo del calcio(i casi Miccoli e Cannavaro hanno fatto storia)!



Non ha fatto niente di illegale. Credi che oggi questi atteggiamenti non si verifichino? Sei davvero così convinto che Galliani non abbia mai fatto un colpo basso per fare un affare?


----------



## Tom! (7 Dicembre 2012)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Le accuse saranno infondate nel momento in cui Moggi, Bergamo e gli altri dovessero essere assolti con formula piena, non sono infondate perchè lo dice un tifoso juventino su un forum. Per il momento le accuse sono solidissime e Moggi è stato condannato insieme a tutti i suoi compari. Oltretutto ti sei dimenticato Racalbuto e Dattilo tra gli arbitri.
> 
> Quando parlo di griglie concordate per telefono parlo di questo:
> Calciopoli :Telefonata Moggi - Bergamo per le designazioni - YouTube
> ...



Ci sono telefonate tra arbitri e dirigenti. Ci sono telefonate tra dirigenti e designatori. Ci sono cene tra dirigenti e designatori. 
Quello era il costume dell'epoca.
Anzi, di intereccettazione di Moggi con gli arbitri non ce ne sono.
Mentre di altri...guardate un po'...
Intercettazioni inedite: Collina - Meani - YouTube
Fammi indovinare, non l'avevi mai sentita. 
Se l'avesse fatta Moggi cosa mi diresti?

La "grigliata" che mi hai linkato non è altro che un confronto. All'epoca trasmissioni sportive, facendosi due calcoli, ipotizzavano le griglie arbitrali, visto che il metodo era abbastanza aritmetico. Inoltre gli arbitri che escono da quella griglia non sono quelli di cui parla Moggi.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non ha fatto niente di illegale. Credi che oggi questi atteggiamenti non si verifichino? Sei davvero così convinto che Galliani non abbia mai fatto un colpo basso per fare un affare?



Sai qual è la differenza tra noi e voi???E che i milanisti giudicano Galliani un poco di buono,una persona poco raccomandabile.Al contrario voi ritenete Moggi un Santo.Questo la dice tutta!


----------



## Tom! (7 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sai qual è la differenza tra noi e voi???E che i milanisti giudicano Galliani un poco di buono,una persona poco raccomandabile.Al contrario voi ritenete Moggi un Santo.Questo la dice tutta!



Non reputo Moggi un santo, lo reputo come il miglior dg degli ultimi 20 anni, ma certamente un furbacchione, ma come come lo sono tutti gli uomini di affari di un certo livello, e fra questi vi è Galliani, Moratti e la maggior parte dei membri del calcio.


----------



## Alex Keaton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Bertini condannato per Juventus-Milan 0-0, LA partita RUBATISSIMA, diciamole le cose

Calciopoli: assolti e condannati


----------



## Liuk (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ci sono telefonate tra arbitri e dirigenti. Ci sono telefonate tra dirigenti e designatori. Ci sono cene tra dirigenti e designatori.
> Quello era il costume dell'epoca.
> Anzi, di intereccettazione di Moggi con gli arbitri non ce ne sono.
> Mentre di altri...guardate un po'...
> ...



Certo che l'ho sentita. Se non sbaglio Meani è stato condannato sia dalla giustizia sportiva sia da quella ordinaria, Galliani è stato condannato dalla giustizia sportiva e il Milan ha preso in totale 38 punti di penalizzazione. Quindi di che stiamo parlando?
Poi è ridicolo che un canale di youtube chiamato "juventinovero" sia andato a pescare quelle 10 telefonate dei dirigenti di Milan e Inter e abbia tralasciato le centinaia di telefonate di Moggi.
Oltretutto le telefonate tra Moggi e gli arbitri non sono state intercettate perchè si svolgevano sulle schede svizzere e non sui numeri normali.
Vorrei ricordare che per la giustizia sportiva (che è diversa da quella ordinaria) anche la semplice consegna di una scheda telefonica ad un arbitro in segreto è una violazione del regolamento. La violazione è ancora più grave se le schede vengono usate per comunicare in segreto, come prima di quel famoso Juve-Milan di Bertini.
Ergo, Moggi ha infranto il regolamento di giustizia sportiva più e più volte, e quindi è stato punito. E con lui la Juve per cui Moggi lavorava.

Oppure mi dirai che il regolamento di giustizia sportiva consente di regalare schede svizzere agli arbitri e parlarci in segreto?


----------



## Doctore (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non reputo Moggi un santo, lo reputo come il miglior dg degli ultimi 20 anni, ma certamente un furbacchione, ma come come lo sono tutti gli uomini di affari di un certo livello, e fra questi vi è Galliani, Moratti e la maggior parte dei membri del calcio.


Moratti uomo d affare nel calcio?Forse nel suo ambito ma non nel calcio.


----------



## Tom! (7 Dicembre 2012)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Certo che l'ho sentita. Se non sbaglio Meani è stato condannato sia dalla giustizia sportiva sia da quella ordinaria, Galliani è stato condannato dalla giustizia sportiva e il Milan ha preso in totale 38 punti di penalizzazione. Quindi di che stiamo parlando?
> Poi è ridicolo che un canale di youtube chiamato "juventinovero" sia andato a pescare quelle 10 telefonate dei dirigenti di Milan e Inter e abbia tralasciato le centinaia di telefonate di Moggi.
> Oltretutto le telefonate tra Moggi e gli arbitri non sono state intercettate perchè si svolgevano sulle schede svizzere e non sui numeri normali.
> Vorrei ricordare che per la giustizia sportiva (che è diversa da quella ordinaria) anche la semplice consegna di una scheda telefonica ad un arbitro in segreto è una violazione del regolamento. La violazione è ancora più grave se le schede vengono usate per comunicare in segreto, come prima di quel famoso Juve-Milan di Bertini.
> ...



Il fatto è che le intercettazioni di moggi non sono altro che un collage fatto con taglia e cuci, che messo insieme forma il teorema.
Le schede svizzere sono solo una parte di quello che dice l'accusa, e credimi, se ci fossero state solo quelle la juve in serie b non ci andava.
Come vedi alla fine si torna sempre e solo alle schede svizzere, che se permetti è un bel ridiminsionamento.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che le intercettazioni di moggi non sono altro che un collage fatto con taglia e cuci, che messo insieme forma il teorema.
> Le schede svizzere sono solo una parte di quello che dice l'accusa, e credimi, se ci fossero state solo quelle la juve in serie b non ci andava.
> Come vedi alla fine si torna sempre e solo alle schede svizzere, che se permetti è un bel ridiminsionamento.



Un po' come dire che alla fine con Preziosi si torna sempre alla valigetta piena di soldi. Magari ci voleva comperare il maserati per il week end, che ne sappiamo noi?

Cioè una decina di schede svizzere (che poi quante erano? Onestamente non so il numero) date da un dirigente agli arbitri sono un po' come una pistola fumante, con il proiettile infilato nel cranio di una vittima, e con su le impronte dell'assassino. "Solo" le schede svizzere.

Poi, va beh, sul taglia cuci incolla e fai sembrare le intercettazioni ciò che non sono, stendo un velo va là...


----------



## Liuk (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che le intercettazioni di moggi non sono altro che un collage fatto con taglia e cuci, che messo insieme forma il teorema.
> Le schede svizzere sono solo una parte di quello che dice l'accusa, e credimi, se ci fossero state solo quelle la juve in serie b non ci andava.
> Come vedi alla fine si torna sempre e solo alle schede svizzere, che se permetti è un bel ridiminsionamento.



Che le intercettazioni siano un "collage" è una tua supposizione, senza nessuna prova a conferma di ciò che dici. Alo stesso modo si potrebbe sostenere che quello che parla non è Moggi ma un suo imitatore. 
Che la Juve non sarebbe andata in serie B solo con le schede svizzere è una tua opinione, senza nessuna controprova. Io dico che le schede svizzere bastano e avanzano per la serie B (soprattutto perchè le schede svizzere venivano usate per parlare con gli arbitri prima delle partite - una cosa gravissima), anzi la Juve è già stata fortunata che sia stata solo la serie B come aveva chiesto la Juve stessa.

Rispondi alla mia domanda:
Il codice di giustizia sportiva consente a un dirigente di una squadra di calcio di regalare schede svizzere in segreto e comunicare con arbitri in attività durante un campionato in corso?


----------



## Alex Keaton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che le intercettazioni di moggi non sono altro che un collage fatto con taglia e cuci, che messo insieme forma il teorema.
> Le schede svizzere sono solo una parte di quello che dice l'accusa, e credimi, se ci fossero state solo quelle la juve in serie b non ci andava.
> Come vedi alla fine si torna sempre e solo alle schede svizzere, che se permetti è un bel ridiminsionamento.



Se non hai capito, le schede svizzere sono la pistola fumante, non l'assassinio in se.

Le schede provano che esisteva un canale preverenziale Moggi-Arbitri. Questo è INDUBITABILE.
Le indagine devono rispondere alla domanda PERCHE' MOGGI AVEVA UNA VIA PREFERENZIALE CON GLI ARBITRI? QUAL'ERA LO SCOPO DELLA VIA PREFERENZIALE?

E soprattutto, siccome c'è un illecito con responsabilità DIRETTA, come si può dire che con solo le sim non ci sarebbe stata la retrocessione?

Secondo me il presunto "collage" di Moggi secondo gli Juventini è paragonabile alla confessione di Homer:


----------



## Alex Keaton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Guardate i minuti:
0:20, 0:49, 3:00, 3:21, 3:47


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Dicembre 2012)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Guardate i minuti:
> 0:20, 0:49, 3:00, 3:21, 3:47



Una squadra non superiore agli undici della juve. ROTFL.

Ps: gran giocatore nedved, troppo spesso sottovalutato. Il pallone d'oro è meritatissimo, mai una macchia, mai un tuffo. Un esempio per tutti.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Guardate i minuti:
> 0:20, 0:49, 3:00, 3:21, 3:47



no aspetta chi ti dice che le strisce del fuorigioco siano state disegnate giuste? 
o che i guardalinee non alzavano la bandierina solo per difendere la juve da sky che manipola la moviola?
non ci vedo nulla di disonesto e di illegale (cit.) a sbagliare qualche decisione arbitrale...


----------



## Tom! (8 Dicembre 2012)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Se non hai capito, le schede svizzere sono la pistola fumante, non l'assassinio in se.
> 
> Le schede provano che esisteva un canale preverenziale Moggi-Arbitri. Questo è INDUBITABILE.
> Le indagine devono rispondere alla domanda PERCHE' MOGGI AVEVA UNA VIA PREFERENZIALE CON GLI ARBITRI? QUAL'ERA LO SCOPO DELLA VIA PREFERENZIALE?
> ...




Si, le schede come ho detto 10 volte sono il problema della difesa. Però ipoteticamente, se meani parlava con gli arbitri in tutta tranquillità perché non poteva farlo Moggi? Voi dite che commetteva frodi con quelle chiamate, io dico che invece ci parlava di cucina, non ci sono prove in entrambi i casi.
Però vabbè, come ho detto siamo arrivati sempre alla schede svizzere, che erano intercettabili. Tant'è che non mi ricordo quale intercettazione era presa dalle schede svizzere. La difesa dice che le schede sono state rintracciate perl non essendosi trovato nulla di strano hanno preferito lasciare questo alone di mistero che appoggiava il teorema.

Sul solito video...beh, ok, voi non avete avuto errori arbitrali a favore, ne prendo atto.


----------



## Liuk (8 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Si, le schede come ho detto 10 volte sono il problema della difesa. Però ipoteticamente, se meani parlava con gli arbitri in tutta tranquillità perché non poteva farlo Moggi? Voi dite che commetteva frodi con quelle chiamate, io dico che invece ci parlava di cucina, non ci sono prove in entrambi i casi.
> Però vabbè, come ho detto siamo arrivati sempre alla schede svizzere, che erano intercettabili. Tant'è che non mi ricordo quale intercettazione era presa dalle schede svizzere. La difesa dice che le schede sono state rintracciate perl non essendosi trovato nulla di strano hanno preferito lasciare questo alone di mistero che appoggiava il teorema.
> 
> Sul solito video...beh, ok, voi non avete avuto errori arbitrali a favore, ne prendo atto.



Non esistono telefonate intercettate delle schede svizzere perchè si è accertata l'esistenza delle schede stesse solo in un secondo momento, ed è impossibile intercettare telefonate avvenute un anno prima.

Inoltre c'è una bella differenza tra *UNA* telefonata fatta *DOPO* una partita per lamentarsi dei torti subiti e *DECINE* di telefonate fatte *PRIMA* delle partite con gli arbitri di quelle stesse partite.

In ogni caso (e vale sia per Meani che per Moggi) per la giustizia sportiva già solo il fatto di parlare con un arbitro è un'illecito, indipendentemente da cosa si dice, e quindi scatta automaticamente la penalizzazione (e per Moggi l'accusa è più grave perchè le conversazioni si svolgevano su schede segrete fornite da Moggi stesso).
Tutte le squadre colpevoli di ciò (tranne una) sono state penalizzate. La Juve è stata penalizzata più delle altre perchè oltre alle telefonate c'erano anche appunto le schede svizzere e Moggi era quello che aveva i contatti telefonici più assidui ed un canale preferenziale (tanto più che quando la Fiorentina si vuole salvare, i Della Valle vanno a implorare Moggi.. chissà come mai..)
E siccome è *PROVATO* che Moggi parlava con arbitri e designatori, le richieste di riavere indietro quegli scudetti sono ridicole.


----------



## Alex Keaton (8 Dicembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Si, le schede come ho detto 10 volte sono il problema della difesa. Però ipoteticamente, se meani parlava con gli arbitri in tutta tranquillità perché non poteva farlo Moggi? Voi dite che commetteva frodi con quelle chiamate, io dico che invece ci parlava di cucina, non ci sono prove in entrambi i casi.
> Però vabbè, come ho detto siamo arrivati sempre alla schede svizzere, che erano intercettabili. Tant'è che non mi ricordo quale intercettazione era presa dalle schede svizzere. La difesa dice che le schede sono state rintracciate perl non essendosi trovato nulla di strano hanno preferito lasciare questo alone di mistero che appoggiava il teorema.



Tu definisci le schede svizzere il problema della difesa

Il problema è che questo è il modo di parlare dei criminali... non importa la realtà dei fatti ma la questione processuale.

Se ipoteticamente la Juve fosse assolta e Moggi in privato ti dicesse "sì, calciopoli esisteva" sareste contenti dell'assoluzione? 

Io penso proprio di sì




Tom! ha scritto:


> Sul solito video...beh, ok, voi non avete avuto errori arbitrali a favore, ne prendo atto.



Il problema non sono i favori arbitrali. Il problema è che quel Juve-Milan è stato FUNESTATO da una serie di errori arbitrali in sequenza, a una sola direzione, da parte di un arbitro condannato per quella partita.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Però non hai ancora risposto: DA REGOLAMENTO, una società che regala schede svizzere per parlare con gli arbitri prima delle partite, deve essere punita con la retrocessione o no?


----------

